# Open Colon Resection Scheduled



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

It all started about 20 months ago..went in for a routine screening colonoscopy cause I was over 50..no real symptoms except the usual IBS C stuff, and not really that much of that. My GI doc removed two peduncular polyps but there was a fairly large flat (sessile) polyp in the tranverse colon that she couldnt remove with the cautery snare. She suggested I have surgery to remove it. I procrastinated. I had a follow-up colonoscopy on March 18th and their were no new polyps but the big bad sessile job was still there...same size (about 5cm) same appearance and the doc said I really needed to get that rascal out of there cause it was pre-cancerous. (isn't everything either cancerous or pre-cancerous?). So, I took the big plunge and met with the surgeon hoping that I would have a laparoscopic procedure, short 3 day hospital stay and a short recovery period...No way he say! Open procedure because of where it is and that means a five day minimum stay and about six to eight weeks recovery period...the surgery is scheduled for Monday the 29th of April. I am not looking forward to it(duh)...I have clinical anxiety anyway (GAD) and I am fighting the pre-op fears big time. If I can just get through the immediate post op period without any real problems, I will be fine I think...Im counting on that.







Just wanted to share this with you all and will keep you posted as to how it goes....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((((Willie)))))))))You will be in my thoughts and prayers.You have a great attitude and yes by all means count on us.







BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((((((Willie)))))))))You will be in my thoughts and prayers.You have a great attitude and yes by all means count on us.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks BQ...I really appreciate any positive thoughts,prayers and mojo sent my way. I kinda get a grin when I see all the posts about prep fears and anxiety about going through various tests because I had all those feelings and fears also...and now I have all this to look forward to, talk about taking a giant step forward..whoa!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks BQ...I really appreciate any positive thoughts,prayers and mojo sent my way. I kinda get a grin when I see all the posts about prep fears and anxiety about going through various tests because I had all those feelings and fears also...and now I have all this to look forward to, talk about taking a giant step forward..whoa!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

To the isn't everything cancerous or precancerous...It is more of a scale than an either/or proposition. (extremely non-cancerous to maybe just a little cancerous to well on the way to being cancerous to just on the edge of being cancerous to being mildly cancerous to being moderately cancerous to being wildly cancerous)Polyps are on a different part of the scale from normal colon lining, just like moles on your skin are more "precancerous" than normal, non-mole skin.Usually they use "precancerous" to mean tissues that are no longer totally normal. Now some things while they may not be the way they always were still haven't taken any steps on the pathway between non-cancerous and cancerous. Some things have taken a step or two so are "precancerous" and so the path is shorter than for cells that still haven't taken the first step.Good luck on your surgery and I hope everything turns out A-OK.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

To the isn't everything cancerous or precancerous...It is more of a scale than an either/or proposition. (extremely non-cancerous to maybe just a little cancerous to well on the way to being cancerous to just on the edge of being cancerous to being mildly cancerous to being moderately cancerous to being wildly cancerous)Polyps are on a different part of the scale from normal colon lining, just like moles on your skin are more "precancerous" than normal, non-mole skin.Usually they use "precancerous" to mean tissues that are no longer totally normal. Now some things while they may not be the way they always were still haven't taken any steps on the pathway between non-cancerous and cancerous. Some things have taken a step or two so are "precancerous" and so the path is shorter than for cells that still haven't taken the first step.Good luck on your surgery and I hope everything turns out A-OK.K.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Willie, good luck on your surgery, and hang in there.JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Willie, good luck on your surgery, and hang in there.JeanG


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Willie4c, We will be thinking about you. Good luck!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Willie4c, We will be thinking about you. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks guys! Actually the term usually used in conjunction with this polyp is "adenomatous". Premaligant or whatever....really a matter of degrees for sure, but you really hate to do this to your body on the off chance that you "might" get colon cancer..I also "might" get hit by a bus or have any number of other "pre-disasterous" conditions befall me...but alas, I don't want to start talking myself out of this at the stage in the game. To add insult to injury, I just found out my mom has Alzheimer's disease, and has been selling the same piece of beach front property to at least three different people that we know of...says she does'nt remember doing any of that...lord give me strength.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks guys! Actually the term usually used in conjunction with this polyp is "adenomatous". Premaligant or whatever....really a matter of degrees for sure, but you really hate to do this to your body on the off chance that you "might" get colon cancer..I also "might" get hit by a bus or have any number of other "pre-disasterous" conditions befall me...but alas, I don't want to start talking myself out of this at the stage in the game. To add insult to injury, I just found out my mom has Alzheimer's disease, and has been selling the same piece of beach front property to at least three different people that we know of...says she does'nt remember doing any of that...lord give me strength.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

sorry to hear that 4Williec and good luck with the surgery.May the lord give you strength through it all.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

sorry to hear that 4Williec and good luck with the surgery.May the lord give you strength through it all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

Thank you eric, I appreciate that very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2002)

Thank you eric, I appreciate that very much.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jeeeez Willie, So sorry to hear about Mom. Gosh I hope you can line up some help for yourself and her.I'll add her to my list too.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jeeeez Willie, So sorry to hear about Mom. Gosh I hope you can line up some help for yourself and her.I'll add her to my list too.BQ


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks BQ...my sister is down with her at present..but has to leave soon. Problem is, my mom doesn't accept that she has any problems and won't let any caregivers in the house....after I recoop a bit from the surgery, I will head down to Florida to see what I can do...can't work for a while so I might as well see if I can effect some good there....thanks for your concern. BTW, they call this kind of colectomy as segmental resection...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks BQ...my sister is down with her at present..but has to leave soon. Problem is, my mom doesn't accept that she has any problems and won't let any caregivers in the house....after I recoop a bit from the surgery, I will head down to Florida to see what I can do...can't work for a while so I might as well see if I can effect some good there....thanks for your concern. BTW, they call this kind of colectomy as segmental resection...


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Best wishes on your surgery, Willie..and a fast recovery period.


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Best wishes on your surgery, Willie..and a fast recovery period.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Good luck with your surgery. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Good luck with your surgery. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks alots guys...I need all the good feelings I can muster...we're getting close now...I start tapering down the diet about the wednesday or thursday of this coming week...I hate going so long without eating at all. I am on liquids only next Sunday while the prep is going on (Im doing the Dulcolax prep again as it has been great the first two times I did it, and the surgeon said he was cool with it.) Then nothing by mouth after midnight next Sunday night....the surgery isnt scheduled until 1300 on Monday...then lord knows how long until they will let me take in anything by mouth after that..hopefully, the IV drip will keep me going until I can get the digestive system going again. It works so well now, ashame to crash it...but what can you do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2002)

Thanks alots guys...I need all the good feelings I can muster...we're getting close now...I start tapering down the diet about the wednesday or thursday of this coming week...I hate going so long without eating at all. I am on liquids only next Sunday while the prep is going on (Im doing the Dulcolax prep again as it has been great the first two times I did it, and the surgeon said he was cool with it.) Then nothing by mouth after midnight next Sunday night....the surgery isnt scheduled until 1300 on Monday...then lord knows how long until they will let me take in anything by mouth after that..hopefully, the IV drip will keep me going until I can get the digestive system going again. It works so well now, ashame to crash it...but what can you do?


----------



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

I hope you feel better quick. Are you going to be in ICU? Five day in the hospital seem like a long time. Email at varians###yahoo.com . I have to go to get mine check too. I hope they don't find that.Sincerely,Varian


----------



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

I hope you feel better quick. Are you going to be in ICU? Five day in the hospital seem like a long time. Email at varians###yahoo.com . I have to go to get mine check too. I hope they don't find that.Sincerely,Varian


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

No...I sure hope not..unless there were some complication, I certainly wouldnt expect to see the ICU. If the procedure were a laparoscopic one, the stay is about 3 days, but since its an open procedure, I get the big ticket for at least 5 days...you gotta realize what is gonna happen here, its about a 3 or 4 hour procedure..serious stuff taking a piece of your colon out, putting the two halves back together and then trying to get me back to functioning per normal...just as soon as they are sure everything is operating right again, I am outta there and they estimate five days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

No...I sure hope not..unless there were some complication, I certainly wouldnt expect to see the ICU. If the procedure were a laparoscopic one, the stay is about 3 days, but since its an open procedure, I get the big ticket for at least 5 days...you gotta realize what is gonna happen here, its about a 3 or 4 hour procedure..serious stuff taking a piece of your colon out, putting the two halves back together and then trying to get me back to functioning per normal...just as soon as they are sure everything is operating right again, I am outta there and they estimate five days.


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Hi! I had my entire colon removed last summer at age 61 and stayed in the hospital 6 days. I felt pretty good almost immediately and the most irritating aspect of all this was the stapled area running the length of my belly! When they were removed, a week later, everything felt soooooo much better! My hospital stay was great and I looked at it as a mini-vacation! I did lots and lots of walking the halls and visiting other patients. I think that contributed to my excellent and rather quick recovery. Less than a week after going home I felt strong enough to drive and did so. I didn't need any more pain meds after coming home. Actually, I never really had terrible pain after the first day, just minor discomfort at the scar sight. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Think positive thoughts!


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Hi! I had my entire colon removed last summer at age 61 and stayed in the hospital 6 days. I felt pretty good almost immediately and the most irritating aspect of all this was the stapled area running the length of my belly! When they were removed, a week later, everything felt soooooo much better! My hospital stay was great and I looked at it as a mini-vacation! I did lots and lots of walking the halls and visiting other patients. I think that contributed to my excellent and rather quick recovery. Less than a week after going home I felt strong enough to drive and did so. I didn't need any more pain meds after coming home. Actually, I never really had terrible pain after the first day, just minor discomfort at the scar sight. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Think positive thoughts!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

Now there is one of my favorite people!!! Hi Cece, I lost your email addy and have been looking for you.I am so glad to know you are doing so well. You always make me feel better..even from the very beginnning when I first came to this board and was all worried about having my first colonoscopy and the prep. Your words mean much to me, and I hope my experience is as positive as yours..it sure was with the Dulcolax preps and the advice about the colonoscopies. Bless you Cece, I appreciate your words and assurances so very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

Now there is one of my favorite people!!! Hi Cece, I lost your email addy and have been looking for you.I am so glad to know you are doing so well. You always make me feel better..even from the very beginnning when I first came to this board and was all worried about having my first colonoscopy and the prep. Your words mean much to me, and I hope my experience is as positive as yours..it sure was with the Dulcolax preps and the advice about the colonoscopies. Bless you Cece, I appreciate your words and assurances so very much.


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Willie, I had the same procedure done (for a different reason) about a dozen years ago. The anticipation was the worst part! When they wheeled me into the operating room, my fears had to do with death and pain. Neither were realistic. The real dangers, I found, were that I would strangle my roommate in the hospital (a twit who spent most of her time on the phone verbally abusing her fiancee) or that I would die of boredom. I found that good books and a Walkman with music I liked were life-savers (for me and for the roommate, heh). Nowadays I would have my laptop, which would be even better.The first day or two after the surgery you'll be pretty gorked -- asleep most of the time. I didn't have much pain at all. They're pretty free with the pain meds; if you're hurting, buzz the nice nurse and the nice anesthesiologist will show up shortly and bump you up. I found it rather freeing to get fed IV only for a while. Eating has been so associated with pain for me that it was a relief not to have to do it! But I knew that my release was dependent on producing farts first, then poop -- so I gamely ate the "delicious" soup and jello when I got it, then oatmeal. Yum, yum.







One bit of unsolicited advice: No matter how good you feel, do NOT rush your recovery! Take it easy for that whole 6-8 weeks. Otherwise, it takes a much longer time to recover completely. I had two similar surgeries. The one where I made myself slow down was the one I recovered from more quickly. Hugs,Lydia


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Willie, I had the same procedure done (for a different reason) about a dozen years ago. The anticipation was the worst part! When they wheeled me into the operating room, my fears had to do with death and pain. Neither were realistic. The real dangers, I found, were that I would strangle my roommate in the hospital (a twit who spent most of her time on the phone verbally abusing her fiancee) or that I would die of boredom. I found that good books and a Walkman with music I liked were life-savers (for me and for the roommate, heh). Nowadays I would have my laptop, which would be even better.The first day or two after the surgery you'll be pretty gorked -- asleep most of the time. I didn't have much pain at all. They're pretty free with the pain meds; if you're hurting, buzz the nice nurse and the nice anesthesiologist will show up shortly and bump you up. I found it rather freeing to get fed IV only for a while. Eating has been so associated with pain for me that it was a relief not to have to do it! But I knew that my release was dependent on producing farts first, then poop -- so I gamely ate the "delicious" soup and jello when I got it, then oatmeal. Yum, yum.







One bit of unsolicited advice: No matter how good you feel, do NOT rush your recovery! Take it easy for that whole 6-8 weeks. Otherwise, it takes a much longer time to recover completely. I had two similar surgeries. The one where I made myself slow down was the one I recovered from more quickly. Hugs,Lydia


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Tattoo, that was down right newsworthy.







I hope mine goes at least that well...I do pretty well with medical stuff, and will do what they tell me to do...just sort of let go and let em do their thing I guess. I will do my best to not rush things, though I really need to get back to working as soon as possible so things won't go totally into financial ruin. But your words bring me great comfort...I will rememeber your advice.I thank those of you that have added so much here to me...this is the essence of why I first came to this board..aside from the occasional silly meltdowns, there are some fine folks here that really do help you feel better about things. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Tattoo, that was down right newsworthy.







I hope mine goes at least that well...I do pretty well with medical stuff, and will do what they tell me to do...just sort of let go and let em do their thing I guess. I will do my best to not rush things, though I really need to get back to working as soon as possible so things won't go totally into financial ruin. But your words bring me great comfort...I will rememeber your advice.I thank those of you that have added so much here to me...this is the essence of why I first came to this board..aside from the occasional silly meltdowns, there are some fine folks here that really do help you feel better about things. Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW Lydia, I have been embroiled in a big argument with my wife over the private versus semi-private room thing. I say this is my time in the barrel and if will get a bit more comfort from a private room, then I will pay the extra to get one (its $61 a day more than my insurance will pay). She thinks that is a ridiculous waste of money and says take your chances on what you get. I think that when its her turn to be in the hospital she can make the call...this is mine. What do you guys think? I am selling off some extra music gear (Im in the music biz)to make up the difference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

BTW Lydia, I have been embroiled in a big argument with my wife over the private versus semi-private room thing. I say this is my time in the barrel and if will get a bit more comfort from a private room, then I will pay the extra to get one (its $61 a day more than my insurance will pay). She thinks that is a ridiculous waste of money and says take your chances on what you get. I think that when its her turn to be in the hospital she can make the call...this is mine. What do you guys think? I am selling off some extra music gear (Im in the music biz)to make up the difference.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi willie:I'd vote for the private room! Why be in a room with a stranger when you're recuperating?JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi willie:I'd vote for the private room! Why be in a room with a stranger when you're recuperating?JeanG


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I heard that! amen...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I heard that! amen...


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Good luck with the surgery, I will be saying a prayer for you.I also agree on the private room, it is what I would want.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Good luck with the surgery, I will be saying a prayer for you.I also agree on the private room, it is what I would want.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Joycein OH....devine assistance is always welcome !!! Thanks much...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks Joycein OH....devine assistance is always welcome !!! Thanks much...


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

EASY! Go for the private room, if $61 buys you a decent night sleep, you will recover a LOT faster than being stuck awake listening to all the strange noises people in a ward make (symphony for snoring hacking and coughing in a minor).... I spent 5 days in the hospital last year, and would have given anything for a private room... (My insurance charges $200 a day, but there weren't any available).


----------



## bunged up (Nov 15, 2000)

EASY! Go for the private room, if $61 buys you a decent night sleep, you will recover a LOT faster than being stuck awake listening to all the strange noises people in a ward make (symphony for snoring hacking and coughing in a minor).... I spent 5 days in the hospital last year, and would have given anything for a private room... (My insurance charges $200 a day, but there weren't any available).


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks bunged up..my thoughts exactly...I am determined to get the private room now...with all the indignities one is subjected to in the course of this procedure, at the very least, I would like to share the experiences with as few strangers as possible..


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks bunged up..my thoughts exactly...I am determined to get the private room now...with all the indignities one is subjected to in the course of this procedure, at the very least, I would like to share the experiences with as few strangers as possible..


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Private room, yay! When you share, if it's not one thing, it's another. In my shared room, I was telling a visitor about the nice cats I had. You see, as a side effect of an anti-nausea medication, I had these lovely hallucinated cats in my room. Made me feel right at home. I quite liked them. The nurse, who was tending to my annoying roomie behind the curtain, heard me talking about the cats. She called the anesthesiologist, who came and took my cats away.







<-- POUT!So, you see, there are all kinds of benefits of having a private room. Like, I could have kept my kitties if it weren't for the nurse spying on me behind that curtain!


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Private room, yay! When you share, if it's not one thing, it's another. In my shared room, I was telling a visitor about the nice cats I had. You see, as a side effect of an anti-nausea medication, I had these lovely hallucinated cats in my room. Made me feel right at home. I quite liked them. The nurse, who was tending to my annoying roomie behind the curtain, heard me talking about the cats. She called the anesthesiologist, who came and took my cats away.







<-- POUT!So, you see, there are all kinds of benefits of having a private room. Like, I could have kept my kitties if it weren't for the nurse spying on me behind that curtain!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I see...well, yet another benefit I hadnt counted on







. I am already down on the list for IV Promethazine and Demerol...a combination that has always worked well for me against pain and nausea when I had kidney stone attacks (Ive had 8)...so I figured I would stay with what I knew worked well...but if they fail...bring on the new stuff..just get me back in control of functions as soon as possible (control freak here)..


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

I see...well, yet another benefit I hadnt counted on







. I am already down on the list for IV Promethazine and Demerol...a combination that has always worked well for me against pain and nausea when I had kidney stone attacks (Ive had 8)...so I figured I would stay with what I knew worked well...but if they fail...bring on the new stuff..just get me back in control of functions as soon as possible (control freak here)..


----------



## Deb75 (Feb 27, 2002)

Willie, goodluck, the anticipation and waiting is the worst, or was for me. I had 18" of my colon, left side, removed last year, for acute diverticulitis, with an abcess. I was sick with it for several months and the surgery was a relief. The time in the hospital for the surgery was my shortest stay, 5 days, of several visits. Part of the pain treatment afterwards was having an epidural in my low back with a constant drip of some IV pain med. It was great, couldn't feel a thing! Also, they couldn't make me get up & torture me to walk the next day cause I was numb from the waist down for about 3 days with the epidural in. Had to have these inflatable leg things on during that time to prevent clots. I highly recommend the epidural if you'd be a candidate. As for the roomate thing.... No question there. For $61 dollars a day, do anything to get your own room. I was lucky to get the window bed after surgery, at least strangers visiting my roomates didn't have to walk by me. I had a roomate, fortunately not the time with the surgery, who was fighting seriously with her live in leech boyfriend. They had to put signs on our door to try to keep him out and all visitors had to go to the desk for approval. She told me he had a temper and guns, and she worried he would come back and try to hurt her!! Guess how much I slept/relaxed/recuperated while she was there? Plus, roomates and their visitors get to hear your doctor discuss all kinds of interesting stuff with you, your colon, whether your bowels are working, etc..not pretty! Go for the private room, or at least get the window! Good luck with everything. Deb


----------



## Deb75 (Feb 27, 2002)

Willie, goodluck, the anticipation and waiting is the worst, or was for me. I had 18" of my colon, left side, removed last year, for acute diverticulitis, with an abcess. I was sick with it for several months and the surgery was a relief. The time in the hospital for the surgery was my shortest stay, 5 days, of several visits. Part of the pain treatment afterwards was having an epidural in my low back with a constant drip of some IV pain med. It was great, couldn't feel a thing! Also, they couldn't make me get up & torture me to walk the next day cause I was numb from the waist down for about 3 days with the epidural in. Had to have these inflatable leg things on during that time to prevent clots. I highly recommend the epidural if you'd be a candidate. As for the roomate thing.... No question there. For $61 dollars a day, do anything to get your own room. I was lucky to get the window bed after surgery, at least strangers visiting my roomates didn't have to walk by me. I had a roomate, fortunately not the time with the surgery, who was fighting seriously with her live in leech boyfriend. They had to put signs on our door to try to keep him out and all visitors had to go to the desk for approval. She told me he had a temper and guns, and she worried he would come back and try to hurt her!! Guess how much I slept/relaxed/recuperated while she was there? Plus, roomates and their visitors get to hear your doctor discuss all kinds of interesting stuff with you, your colon, whether your bowels are working, etc..not pretty! Go for the private room, or at least get the window! Good luck with everything. Deb


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Interesting Deb....sounds like you had quite a time. I don't think they have plans for an epidural...at least I don't think so. The doc said they would be wanting me do sit up and try to walk around the room a tad the day after the surgery (Tuesday). So that sounds like they have plans to keep me in reality land...except for the Phenergan hypnotic effect and the Demoral dulling...I do like what they do though. I got the money together today and will for sure ask for a private room..thanks for the advice from all of you experienced folks...Another factor I am curious about. HOw many of you that have had this or a similar procedure had to take a oral antibiotic prior to the procedure? What type of antibiotic was it? Any problems with it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

Interesting Deb....sounds like you had quite a time. I don't think they have plans for an epidural...at least I don't think so. The doc said they would be wanting me do sit up and try to walk around the room a tad the day after the surgery (Tuesday). So that sounds like they have plans to keep me in reality land...except for the Phenergan hypnotic effect and the Demoral dulling...I do like what they do though. I got the money together today and will for sure ask for a private room..thanks for the advice from all of you experienced folks...Another factor I am curious about. HOw many of you that have had this or a similar procedure had to take a oral antibiotic prior to the procedure? What type of antibiotic was it? Any problems with it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

(Bump)


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2002)

(Bump)


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Good luck willie. I don't have any experience personally, but a girlfriend had a couple of colon surgeries and she had good experiences.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Good luck willie. I don't have any experience personally, but a girlfriend had a couple of colon surgeries and she had good experiences.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Willie I am new to the board and I had a similar surgery years ago. I don't remember having any antibiotics before the surgery. I did have double room but thank God I never had a room mate. So I had my friend stay the night with me the first night.







I was in the hospital for 6 days. I got home and ate something to quickly (after the hospital food I was so glad to have a home cooked meal) and I was back in the next day for 6 more days







Take is slow and follow all doctor's instructions. You are in my prayers and we look forward to you coming back and posting with us.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Willie I am new to the board and I had a similar surgery years ago. I don't remember having any antibiotics before the surgery. I did have double room but thank God I never had a room mate. So I had my friend stay the night with me the first night.







I was in the hospital for 6 days. I got home and ate something to quickly (after the hospital food I was so glad to have a home cooked meal) and I was back in the next day for 6 more days







Take is slow and follow all doctor's instructions. You are in my prayers and we look forward to you coming back and posting with us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feedback, and I will remember to take it slow on the recovery trail. I just got finished with my preop nursing assessment (via phone), and they tell me I will have a urinary catheter inserted while I am under anethesia and it will stay until day two..whoopee, that ought to be fun and a totally unique experience.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feedback, and I will remember to take it slow on the recovery trail. I just got finished with my preop nursing assessment (via phone), and they tell me I will have a urinary catheter inserted while I am under anethesia and it will stay until day two..whoopee, that ought to be fun and a totally unique experience.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hey Willie, I had a left colectomy for colonic inertia in May of last year, then the rest of my colon removed and I got an ileostomy in an Emergency surgery in Sept of last year. First time in was an 8 day stay and second time was a 14 day stay, I had complications of a small bowel obstruction which delayed my release. Then in December of same year I got my ileostomy reversed, this was a 12 day stay, more complications. The worst part of the hospital stay is the NG tube, the tube that goes down to your stomach thru your nose. It pulls out all the nasty stuff in your stomach when your bowels aren't moving, the stuff goes into this clear tube thing and it turns black, really nasty. And it really hurts your nose and throat, to the point you can't bear to swallow, use the banana flavored throat spray, works the best but doesn't taste that great. The first couple days after the surgeries I mostly slept, then it is really important to get up and walk to get the bowels moving. And you really feel better if you do. Having a roommate sucks, so try to do without that if possible. Be very honest with your docs if the pain meds aren't working, it is very hard to heal if you are in pain. I have met many people now that have gone thru similar surgeries and I can tell you it is not fun for anyone, harder for some than others. I am praying that you have an easier time than most with a low amount of pain and that everything works quickly for you. TAKE IT EASY! This is a very serious surgery, follow the doctors orders, DO NOT try to eat stuff they tell you to stay away from. If you get up and take a shower every day for the first two weeks you are doing good. They should take your staples out after ten days if there are no complications like absesses or something like that, you will get some relief from that, after that you will start to feel better, and maybe want to get dressed after you take your shower (instead of jams or sweats) but you probably won't want to wear a pair of jeans for four weeks. If you do better than this time frame you are doing great. You might be ready to return to work after six weeks but maybe not until eight. If you are lucky like CeCe (and I hope you are are) you will probably be ready to return to work in six weeks. Always think positively, it makes a huge difference in your recovery. I wish you the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hey Willie, I had a left colectomy for colonic inertia in May of last year, then the rest of my colon removed and I got an ileostomy in an Emergency surgery in Sept of last year. First time in was an 8 day stay and second time was a 14 day stay, I had complications of a small bowel obstruction which delayed my release. Then in December of same year I got my ileostomy reversed, this was a 12 day stay, more complications. The worst part of the hospital stay is the NG tube, the tube that goes down to your stomach thru your nose. It pulls out all the nasty stuff in your stomach when your bowels aren't moving, the stuff goes into this clear tube thing and it turns black, really nasty. And it really hurts your nose and throat, to the point you can't bear to swallow, use the banana flavored throat spray, works the best but doesn't taste that great. The first couple days after the surgeries I mostly slept, then it is really important to get up and walk to get the bowels moving. And you really feel better if you do. Having a roommate sucks, so try to do without that if possible. Be very honest with your docs if the pain meds aren't working, it is very hard to heal if you are in pain. I have met many people now that have gone thru similar surgeries and I can tell you it is not fun for anyone, harder for some than others. I am praying that you have an easier time than most with a low amount of pain and that everything works quickly for you. TAKE IT EASY! This is a very serious surgery, follow the doctors orders, DO NOT try to eat stuff they tell you to stay away from. If you get up and take a shower every day for the first two weeks you are doing good. They should take your staples out after ten days if there are no complications like absesses or something like that, you will get some relief from that, after that you will start to feel better, and maybe want to get dressed after you take your shower (instead of jams or sweats) but you probably won't want to wear a pair of jeans for four weeks. If you do better than this time frame you are doing great. You might be ready to return to work after six weeks but maybe not until eight. If you are lucky like CeCe (and I hope you are are) you will probably be ready to return to work in six weeks. Always think positively, it makes a huge difference in your recovery. I wish you the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for that insight honeybee. I am not supposed to have an NG Tube, according to my surgeon. Only if you have complications will that be used. I plan on doing pretty much what they tell me to do...as I don't want any complications. If things go according to plan, I should be okay. I am already on my low residue diet and tapering off to less intake each day until I start the liquid diet on Sunday. It is my understanding that the biggest complications to watch for are a leaking anastomosis, bleeding and adhesions..if you can avoid those, the rest is pretty much downhill. I will be in a private room so I will not have a room mate,other than my wife...thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for that insight honeybee. I am not supposed to have an NG Tube, according to my surgeon. Only if you have complications will that be used. I plan on doing pretty much what they tell me to do...as I don't want any complications. If things go according to plan, I should be okay. I am already on my low residue diet and tapering off to less intake each day until I start the liquid diet on Sunday. It is my understanding that the biggest complications to watch for are a leaking anastomosis, bleeding and adhesions..if you can avoid those, the rest is pretty much downhill. I will be in a private room so I will not have a room mate,other than my wife...thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Had my meeting with the surgeon today as well has the pre-admission testing...bad news, I am healthy and good to go







. I told the doc that I hoped he had a good day on Monday. He also said that where my anastomosis will be is higher up from the rectum and thats good....the higher up the less the chance of leakage cause the luminal pressures are higher down low. He said just to follow all the prep guidelines, along with taking the Flagyl antibiotic and things will be fine...I told him I was counting on that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Had my meeting with the surgeon today as well has the pre-admission testing...bad news, I am healthy and good to go







. I told the doc that I hoped he had a good day on Monday. He also said that where my anastomosis will be is higher up from the rectum and thats good....the higher up the less the chance of leakage cause the luminal pressures are higher down low. He said just to follow all the prep guidelines, along with taking the Flagyl antibiotic and things will be fine...I told him I was counting on that.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

willie, good luck. Do you have to go in the night before?JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

willie, good luck. Do you have to go in the night before?JeanG


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi, thanks Jean..No, I prep at home and my surgery is on Monday at 1 p.m. ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi, thanks Jean..No, I prep at home and my surgery is on Monday at 1 p.m. ...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Willie I'm covering ya with my special "good stuff" alllll weekend. And of course on Monday.







Hey, You'll be thanking them for that catheter, trust me. Not too easy to get up and down to the bathroom or to use a urinal the first two days.







You'll probably be mostly in la la land anyway. I was wishing I had a hospital bed at home when I had an ext lap for GB removal. I never mastered a pain-free manuever outta my bed. LOL Then again, those tricky moves are little tougher to do while under the influence. Hubby had a blast watching me 'back' into bed. lol Then of course laughing was a bit uncomfortable too... in the very beginning. But I'm glad I amused him.







I got him back.... lol He wasn't comfortable sleeping in the same bed with me. Thought he'd hurt me. So for my 1st two nights at home, he slept on the floor.







Hey, buddy thinking positively like Bee said is THE most important thing. Remember, some days will be better than others. You may feel great when you hadn't expected too. And you may feel very frustrated that you don't feel well when you thought you would. Just keep in mind that your bod is going thru some serious stuff here and give it time to recover. I also like what Bee said about being in good shape if ya can get in & out of the shower! My first shower post-op??? Yeah, lol that was ALL I did that day. lol Get up, shower, sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Get up, go potty, go back to sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzz. lolSo keep them expectations low and be pleasantly surprised when ya surpass them.







((((((((Willie)))))))  BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Willie I'm covering ya with my special "good stuff" alllll weekend. And of course on Monday.







Hey, You'll be thanking them for that catheter, trust me. Not too easy to get up and down to the bathroom or to use a urinal the first two days.







You'll probably be mostly in la la land anyway. I was wishing I had a hospital bed at home when I had an ext lap for GB removal. I never mastered a pain-free manuever outta my bed. LOL Then again, those tricky moves are little tougher to do while under the influence. Hubby had a blast watching me 'back' into bed. lol Then of course laughing was a bit uncomfortable too... in the very beginning. But I'm glad I amused him.







I got him back.... lol He wasn't comfortable sleeping in the same bed with me. Thought he'd hurt me. So for my 1st two nights at home, he slept on the floor.







Hey, buddy thinking positively like Bee said is THE most important thing. Remember, some days will be better than others. You may feel great when you hadn't expected too. And you may feel very frustrated that you don't feel well when you thought you would. Just keep in mind that your bod is going thru some serious stuff here and give it time to recover. I also like what Bee said about being in good shape if ya can get in & out of the shower! My first shower post-op??? Yeah, lol that was ALL I did that day. lol Get up, shower, sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Get up, go potty, go back to sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzz. lolSo keep them expectations low and be pleasantly surprised when ya surpass them.







((((((((Willie)))))))  BQ


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Willie,Came home Wednesday from the Abdominal Hysterectomy (5 nights in the hospital). Clips (staples) were taken out on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling better every day. Sending lots of positive and healing thoughts to you on Monday. I do know about the fears and the doubts and the waiting, but I'm sure you will be fine just like me. I did have a private room and that was pure bliss, so if you can I would recommend it. Take care, a week from Monday we can swop experiences while convalescing! Fay


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Willie,Came home Wednesday from the Abdominal Hysterectomy (5 nights in the hospital). Clips (staples) were taken out on Wednesday morning. I'm feeling better every day. Sending lots of positive and healing thoughts to you on Monday. I do know about the fears and the doubts and the waiting, but I'm sure you will be fine just like me. I did have a private room and that was pure bliss, so if you can I would recommend it. Take care, a week from Monday we can swop experiences while convalescing! Fay


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Great advice and such wonderful vibes Im getting..I really appreciate that folks. I will try to keep my thoughts positive and my expectations reasonable...I have had my final real breakfast for a while (grits and eggs of course







) I hope that antibotic (Flagyl) doesnt upset my stomach on Sunday night, I have to take 2 grams of the stuff between 9 and 10 oclock (thats 4 500 mg tablets)...pretty rough on an empty stomach, but I hope with enough liquid it will be okay, I know how important it is to take it. I am already beginning to get sort of psychologically numb to it all now..sort of like a resignation to it all I guess..it is overwhelming to me, especially cause I have had such a history of clinical anxiety. But this is all the big test for me..facing my fears head on and determined to never be afraid of this kind of stuff again. Bless you all for your wonderful assistance with all of this....


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Great advice and such wonderful vibes Im getting..I really appreciate that folks. I will try to keep my thoughts positive and my expectations reasonable...I have had my final real breakfast for a while (grits and eggs of course







) I hope that antibotic (Flagyl) doesnt upset my stomach on Sunday night, I have to take 2 grams of the stuff between 9 and 10 oclock (thats 4 500 mg tablets)...pretty rough on an empty stomach, but I hope with enough liquid it will be okay, I know how important it is to take it. I am already beginning to get sort of psychologically numb to it all now..sort of like a resignation to it all I guess..it is overwhelming to me, especially cause I have had such a history of clinical anxiety. But this is all the big test for me..facing my fears head on and determined to never be afraid of this kind of stuff again. Bless you all for your wonderful assistance with all of this....


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Willie,Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way!! You are getting a lot of good advice and support here. I will be thinking about you!! Good luck. I am sure that you will do just fine!







Darlene


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Willie,Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way!! You are getting a lot of good advice and support here. I will be thinking about you!! Good luck. I am sure that you will do just fine!







Darlene


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks Darlene...and yes I certainly am..good folks on this board.I have a call into the doctor's exhange now to find out if I can take some Phenergan in advance on Sunday night to avoid any nausea from taking the 4 500mg Flagyl tablets on an empty stomach...though I will have lots of liquid in there..the instructions are very explicit about not taking the medicine on an empty stomach..go figure. So I figured I would try to head off a potential problem before it became one....I need those antibiotics to hang in there and do their job, and I DON'T need any nausea or worse on the night of the prep and the day before surgery...I might be anticipating a problem that isnt a problem, but I just want to be careful....


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks Darlene...and yes I certainly am..good folks on this board.I have a call into the doctor's exhange now to find out if I can take some Phenergan in advance on Sunday night to avoid any nausea from taking the 4 500mg Flagyl tablets on an empty stomach...though I will have lots of liquid in there..the instructions are very explicit about not taking the medicine on an empty stomach..go figure. So I figured I would try to head off a potential problem before it became one....I need those antibiotics to hang in there and do their job, and I DON'T need any nausea or worse on the night of the prep and the day before surgery...I might be anticipating a problem that isnt a problem, but I just want to be careful....


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Willie, if your positive attitude is any indication, I have a feeling you'll be back on your feet in no time. I would be a complete basket case facing any kind of surgery, but you seem to be in good spirits. Good for you! I've never had surgery, so I can't offer any advice, but I will be thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Willie, if your positive attitude is any indication, I have a feeling you'll be back on your feet in no time. I would be a complete basket case facing any kind of surgery, but you seem to be in good spirits. Good for you! I've never had surgery, so I can't offer any advice, but I will be thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks Sherlock...well, Im keeping up a good front anyway..in private I pray alot and have my moments of complete dispair...but all this is more than just surgery to me..its a culmination of emotions and determination to face my worst fears and phobias...and all this on just Buspar (sort of like defending yourself from a nuclear force with a sharp stick)...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2002)

Thanks Sherlock...well, Im keeping up a good front anyway..in private I pray alot and have my moments of complete dispair...but all this is more than just surgery to me..its a culmination of emotions and determination to face my worst fears and phobias...and all this on just Buspar (sort of like defending yourself from a nuclear force with a sharp stick)...


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Hi! I just caught up on your "history" so you don't have to answer my question regarding the nature of your surgery. Good choice in selecting and paying for a private room. It is a must-do if you can afford it! Walk. Walk. Walk! It really helped my recovery. I pushed that IV pole all over the place. I almost felt as though it was a part of my body!!!! I, too, did not have an NG tube. My surgeon didn't want me to eat orally until I was hungry. Well, with whatever they were pumping through my veins, I wasn't hungry even when he said, "Start eating!" after 4 days. That's unusual for me who inhales anything which can be classified as "food"! Six days in the hospital went quickly and it will for you, too! So glad you didn't have to suffer the yucky prep!


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Hi! I just caught up on your "history" so you don't have to answer my question regarding the nature of your surgery. Good choice in selecting and paying for a private room. It is a must-do if you can afford it! Walk. Walk. Walk! It really helped my recovery. I pushed that IV pole all over the place. I almost felt as though it was a part of my body!!!! I, too, did not have an NG tube. My surgeon didn't want me to eat orally until I was hungry. Well, with whatever they were pumping through my veins, I wasn't hungry even when he said, "Start eating!" after 4 days. That's unusual for me who inhales anything which can be classified as "food"! Six days in the hospital went quickly and it will for you, too! So glad you didn't have to suffer the yucky prep!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Cece....I am in crunch time now..and the "pucker factor" is growing for sure. Plus, I am in the later stages of the Dulcolax prep that we know and love







. I could have gone all day without hearing about the lady that invented the Barbie Doll dying today from complications of colon surgery....great timing.







I will walk as much as I can..and will try to do what they tell me to. I have to get past the antibiotic ingestion tonight at 9pm...I will take some Phenergan to help avoid any sustained or problematic nausea, though I will really be zonked out for a while..thats gonna make it a bit harder to get up and poop all night..plus I have to do a cleansing fleet enema in the morning around 6 A.M. ....anyway, thanks for all the great support and advice for so long...you have really been there for me, and I appreciate you so very much. I hope to check in on the board when I get back home and am able to get down here in the basement and post....soon I hope. Thanks to all...this day has really gone by quickly...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Cece....I am in crunch time now..and the "pucker factor" is growing for sure. Plus, I am in the later stages of the Dulcolax prep that we know and love







. I could have gone all day without hearing about the lady that invented the Barbie Doll dying today from complications of colon surgery....great timing.







I will walk as much as I can..and will try to do what they tell me to. I have to get past the antibiotic ingestion tonight at 9pm...I will take some Phenergan to help avoid any sustained or problematic nausea, though I will really be zonked out for a while..thats gonna make it a bit harder to get up and poop all night..plus I have to do a cleansing fleet enema in the morning around 6 A.M. ....anyway, thanks for all the great support and advice for so long...you have really been there for me, and I appreciate you so very much. I hope to check in on the board when I get back home and am able to get down here in the basement and post....soon I hope. Thanks to all...this day has really gone by quickly...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Well..I am back from the hospital...got out yesterday. The whole thing was worse than expected...ended up having stage 1 colon cancer afterall, so apparently it was a good thing that I had the surgery done. I in in pain, have no energy level, no drive to eat anything really....you just try to get from one moment to the next in as good a style as possible. I have bad gas cramps sometimes that are almost unbearable and I hope that is normal. I am on a low residue diet. Funny, but thinking back over it all, the IBS stuff seems so easy to deal with in comparison with this nine inch incision in my belly...Thanks to all my well wishers and those that have sent prayers and hopes for me...I needed everyone of them, and continue to need them with each minute that passes. Just wanted to update you all on what had transpired with the surgery...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((((Willie)))))))So sorry it was all more involved than anticipated, but it sure sounds like you are keeping your stride (and style







), albeit a wee slower pace perhaps. But so good to hear from you and so glad they caught the nasties and got rid of them.Go easy and take your time..... all the best for a smooth healing.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Willie, sorry to hear that news but glad you got in there and they are dealing with it sooner then later.My continued good thoughts your way for recovery and well being. keep us updated.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Willie,Many healing thoughts coming your way. Keep your spirits up and take it very slow, that was a very major operation you had there. I'm sorry to hear about the Grade 1 cancer, and I'll hope with all my might that they've captured it all and nipped it in the bud. I can empathise with the gas pains, I've been having problems with that for the past two and a half weeks after the hysterectomy, I think it is something that occurs whenever they do abdominal surgery, but of course in your case the colon will be extra sensitive as well due to the operation.You're probably not in for lengthy sessions at the computer yet, but if you want to talk/write to exchange experiences or just vent, my e-mail address is in my profile.Fay


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie,I'm sorry that you had such a difficult time. I was checking the IBS board every day (something that I rarely do) for an update from you. As you can see from the prayer thread that I started for you on the board, you have many people who care about you very much and are praying for your quick recovery. Thank goodness that you had the surgery done...God is certainly watching over you. I hope that everything gets a little easier for you with each passing day.







Darlene


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi willie:Welcome back! I'm sorry you had a hard time, but, as you said, it's a good thing they caught the cancer early. I hope you have a smooth recovery.JeanG


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WillieStill sending you hug's your way and each day will get easier..Take it easy and you will be back to feeling good soon...


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Willie,They say the key to cancer is catching it early. Thank goodness it is only Stage 1. Hope you are feeling better soon. Thinking of you,Stacey


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Bless you all..so very nice to have people to talk to about all this stuff and that are so caring and compassionate. I am trying to walk as much as possible as this helps with the gas cramps, and seems to keep things moving in the gut. I think I am working on some bowel activity but don't want to strain it. I would appreciate as much feedback from those of you that have had these general types of surgeries about your recoop experience. I think I am constantly wondering "is this normal, or that normal"...cause you are so afraid something is gonna go wrong. The bad part of that is that you totally become a "glass half empty" thinker when you are weak and hurting..I need to find ways to tap my inner strength and positivity. I once taught a class on stress managment and meditation..I think I need to go back and read my lesson plans..also maybe do some positive affirmatitions on a regular basis versus so much negative worrying...Thank you all...I never knew how much I appreciated this board until now....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((Willie)))))))







I only had my GB (via extended lap; ie: if you added up all the incisions, maybe 1/2 what you are talking about) out, but I'll tell ya this much, those gas pains can be fairly hair raising.







"Youch!" lol Walking is good and I did many laps around that hospital corridor before they let me go home. It helped move things along and also helped my appetite a wee bit. Once home, a LARGE stroll (not







) to the end of my short driveway to get the mail was enough exercise for about a day and a half! lol I found once I started eating more, gas pain was intense but shorter in duration and waned over the course of a couple days of small bland meals. Straining, I don't think was a good idea. I was told to take a stool softener as I was on constipating pain meds, so I ended up not having to strain when the big moment arrived.







I tended to follow my instincts and I didn't steer me wrong. Take your time Willie. I know you might be tempted to expect this recovry to be a bit faster, and it is frustrating when it seems so slow. But keep thinking you will be a bit better with each day and yup, the glass is half full if for no other reason than you have a pulse.







Hope you enjoy pondering your lesson plans. It is great that you have them to look at and refresh you.I'll continue forwarding good stuff.







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Thanks BQ..the info is helpful though different. I walk alot...but I am so tired and weak. Today, my leg joints are sore almost like I had been in a marathon or something..but be from the increased physical schedule after laying around so much for a week. I am producing some "piddly" bowel movement but I guess one shouldnt be too critical about the amount, color or consistency of it at this time...anything is good I guess. The really big gas cramps are a real heart stopper. Luckily they have not been as bad so far today..resulting usually in passing gas (something we were taught to treasure in the hospital), some sort of odd material expulsion, or the pain will simply disperse to lord knows where....


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Willie:You sound like a real trooper. I had my tubes tied and thought I would die from the pain!!! Felt like a horse kicked me in the abdomen and then I was burned with a hot poker. Wasn't normal for two weeks!! Can you believe it! I think you are doing very well considering the surgery you had.We are all out here praying for you and sending you our best wishes. I KNOW YOU WILL BE FINE!!!much love and light coming your way and a fluffy golden angel to ease your pain and anxiety,love, mama-


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

ooh, I could use a nice fluffy golden angel...thanks.Ironically, I have felt like such a wimp through all of this..I have been very negative to my caregivers (my doctor must think I am psychotically depressed by now since all I seem to do is complain)..but I was just scared of the unknown and tired of being in pain and being done "unto"....I had some rough reactions to antibiotics in the hospital (especially Cipro), and I seem to constantly find things to be afraid of...and here I am a full grown, 54 year old man...military career veteran...constantly scared and reduced to basic elements...sad. So I DO really appreciate the comments I get from this board....it means a lot. If I can help anyone else with a similar problem, don't be afraid to ask....


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie:I think that you'll start feeling a little bit better each day. I've never had colon surgery, but I'll never forget the gas pains that I experienced after my C-Section. Gas pains can be excruciating.







Can you take any meds to help with the gas discomfort? Willie, never forget that your glass is actually MORE than half full. Your surgery is over and that nasty polyp is removed.







You are on your road to recovery. I can understand that the recuperation is painful and discouraging, but you WILL continue to get stronger and feel better each day.







Darlene


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Willie, We were posting at the same time, so I just read your last message.You are NOT a wimp!!! You are a real trooper!! Never forget that.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Thanks..I...I ...needed that!!


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Willie, glad to see you back to posting. Be gentle with yourself. You've just had major surgery...you're entitled to feel tired, frustrated, scared, and just about any other emotion you can throw in there. You will feel better as the days go on and you heal more. You're not a wimp....you're just human like the rest of us. You take it easy....and that's an order, Sir.


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hey Willie, You may remember me, I posted on this thread before you went in. I have had three colon surgeries with the huge scar opened three times, but mine is 13 inches, lucky yours is only 9! Remember I told you that if you can take a shower every day for the first two weeks you are doing good? I meant that! Don't worry about being weak, you are, you just had a major surgery on your intestines and they cut you wide open, if you really knew what they do to you when they open you like that you might be shocked. Do you have staples? You will feel much better when they take those out. A little hint that I have learned with all my surgeries, a heating pad on the belly helps tremendously with the gas pains! and with the belly pain too. I would be very happy to help you with any questions you might have, everything that can go wrong has gone wrong for me, so I think that I could probably answer any questions you might have. My email add is Mgunn810###aol.com, feel free to ask anything, even if you think it is something trivial. I am glad to hear that you are home and I will be praying for you that you are feeling better very soon! I am very sorry to hear about the cancer







,and glad that they got it so soon, that will help enormously! Are you going to have to have chemo or radiation? ((((((Willie)))))) Hang in there guy, it WILL get better but it will take time.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

Thanks...I am hanging in...though I have some serious questions I can't seem to get answered..hate to bug my doctor, but may have to in the morning..he is not much for talk though..don't you hate it when you get a doctor that won't talk to you? And yes I have staples...they come out soon...just trying to eat when I can, and walk as much as I can, and just let nature take over..I don't much else to do.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hi Willie, I have no words of wisdom or experiences to share. I do want you to know that my heart is with you. Sending you prayers and positive energy.Yes going back to meditation sounds like a good idea. And if you know about visualization try healing fantasies. This will help you as your body recovers from the surgery. Stay positive!Hugs, Vikee


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Willie,I've just sent you a Private Message about my surgery experiences. Sending more healing thoughts,Fay


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi willie:Keep on bothering that doctor until you get your answers. That's what they are there for, and that's why your insurance is paying them. My attitude is, I've paid all my life (I'm 51 now), and now they have to take care of me.Hang in there, and keep on updating us. Take care.JeanG


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Sending you lots of hugs of love for a speedy recovery







Just wanted to say how brave and amazing you have been troughout this time.My prayers and thoughts are with you.Em


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Willie,Wishing you all the best and a very speedy recovery.I can't offer any wise words of wisdom here but I do know you sound very good and glad to have this behind you. I am glad you are beginning to feel better.My Aunt had colon surgery a couple of years ago. They went in to remove what they thought was a polyp and she ended with some of her colon removed. She has done wonderful. Her's was cancerous also and she didn't have to have chemo etc. Her positive attitude has really made a difference for her. I call her the ROCK!So...don't be hard on yourself!! It was good to express your feelings. I don't know anyone who would face what you have been through without being afraid of the unknown. I think all of us definitely would.Wishing you Well...


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Very best of luck sweetie.I really hope everything goes OK.I hate hospitals and ive been in and out all year due to D, pains etc.Please let us know how you are getting on, as soon as you are well enough to post after the op.xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

My dear ole departed dad (whom I sure miss at this time) had a favorite saying..."attitude is everything"...and he was so very right. I have to really work at staying positive or else I will fly off on a tangent about something that gives me the panic...mind control is what we need







. Oh, and for vikki-lou, I had the surgery on the 29th of April and am recuperating now day by day....its slow and hard and sometimes a little scarey....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Well, Im still of the percocet now and relying only on the Tylenol which really does very little...so it could be another rough night. Same cramps and weird bowel productions but another day of recuperation is done....I am in great hopes that God keeps working away at the hard part and performs the miracle of perfect healing and prevents this horrible disease from ever coming back....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Willie, Still thinking and praying for you. If you have questions, by all means ask them of your Doc or surgeon. It is a good thing to keep them apprised of your progress and symptoms and your questions too. If your pain is not being managed by the tylenol, that is something you need to let them know. There is no reason to suffer in silence, so Call the Doc. Have you had the staples out yet?BQ


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Actually, the pain part is going well....I am handling it well with the 2 500 mg Tylenol caplets...I am trying NOT to worry about any of the odd things that seem to be going on inside me...none of them are on the list of things he said to watch for...so I am just letting things run their course...right or wrong. I am having some formidable post surgical depression it seems..didn't expect that..don't need it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah Willie I remember that too. I was told post-op depression was a possibility for me too. (Yeah it was a little bit of an effort to get my head around what the heck had happened, lol. I simply thought I had pulled my back out, had a wicked virus and had contracted strep throat on top of everything else.







Nope, just a real "big bad ugly gall bladder.. spare me)The first time I ever had anesthesia, I recall crying, alot, and not knowing why I was feeling so down or crying all the time. The surgeon at that time told me it was a reaction of sorts to the medications used and sometimes the pain meds can cause it too. Whew! I had thought I was losing my mind. So later when I had other surgeries, I recalled this and whenever I felt the blues and depressed, I kept re-assuring myself that it was just part of it (the recovery process) and would pass. It has every time. I had some other problems post-op with the GB surg. Loads of D and got dehydrated and all that. Had diagnostics (which made the D worse) to find out if it was still just IBS etc. (It was) But during that time, I was in the Doc's office and the first question he asked was, "Are you sleeping?" lol I thought, "How did he know??" LOL No, I wasn't sleeping and he gave me a short term script for Sonata. Got me over the insomnia hump and I think really helped me heal up faster. So don't wait til they ask, let them know what is going on. Not many Doc's tell ya the whole ball of wax with surgeries and post-op expectations. So ask if you have any doubts. Yes, the post op form helps, but doesn't address things like feeling depressed or insomnia etc. But most folks I know have had these reactions to surgeries.For what it is worth, _I_ think you are doing Great! I am amazed that you were able to get down to the puter so quickly after coming home. One Doc told me that your incision will heal up lots faster than things heal inside, so don't be deceived by a good looking incision. I got hollered at for doing too much too soon. I proudly told the Doc I was able to do some cleaning already







at my appt to get the staples out. Ummmm he was underwhelmed..... I was looking at his index finger wagging in front of my nose and listening to my husband say "I told you so!" lolSo a day or a minute at a time...... whatever it takes Willie. And the negative thoughts that may crop up our more than likely just a post-op reaction. Don't give them any mind.














BQ


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Thanks BQ - that was thoughtfully written and I appreciate that. Well, I have nearly always had problems with anxiety and minor depression..but there is certainly an added component here. I have really felt the difference. I am trying to cleanse my mind of the negative emotions, guilts, and fears that seem to drive this depression. Perhaps, for too long I have held onto these things and they in themselves can manifest disease both physical and mental. I still have my staples and they seem to be doing well AFAIK. Still some gas cramps on the left side where they did all the poking and proding even though the incision cite is dead center of the belly button about 4 1/2 inches up and down. I still have a hard time eating though I am doing okay I guess...no real appetite though, and my mouth still has a gross taste in it most of the time. I has now been 11 days since the surgery...and this is the fourth full day of home recuperation. I can feel some things that I couldnt yesterday (no details here) and that is reassuring. I am still tired and my legs and calves are sore from walking after being in that hospital bed for a week...but I guess this is what its all about. Taking it a little at a time and not pushing it.....I sure appreciate these posts you folks keep leaving me....it really is helping alot...God bless you all!!!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

People really do care about you







I hope each day gets a little easier for you..I have had several surgery's and I had alot of trouble with the gas pain but if finally left...Wishing you a wonderful day


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Donna..it is really wonderful to feel this amidst all pains and fears..you are so right, people really do care and I won't forget it...ever. Thank you Jeff for this wonderful board....


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi again.







Keep on hanging in there. This hits close to home, as my grandmother and a friend had colon cancer, and I myself have to get checked for polyps. Sorry for the un-fun experience, but I'm glad you had the resection. Hope the recovery goes very well.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Willie, Hope you're having a good day today.Thinking of you..Jeanne


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Hip-jan and Jeanne...things are going pretty well today I guess other than some wildly swinging emotions and oh yeah, something I havent mentioned at all before..my taste buds are SHOT!! I dont know why this should be so, but I have continued to have this horrendous taste in my mouth that you just can't get rid of...it gets better for a while, then comes roaring back...also you never know what things will taste like...salty, sweet, sour whatever. Anyone have any war stories about this strange phenomenon? Most of the other problems are becoming really manageable....only a few are really a "pain". I strongly suspect that my sense of taste is shot due to the HUGE loads of Cipro (antibiotic) that they flush through me when I was in the hospital..that and a lot of Flagyl. I had a near psychotic reaction to the Cipro..seriously, I was about to crack up on that stuff...it was okay at first but the longer they used it, each time my heart rate would race, and I would go nuts on that stuff...they doctor was not real amused or seemingly concerned...but I had refused the last dose of it, and about that time he came in and said he was sending me home if I could tolerate the liquid and semi liquid diets...I did, and went home. But the Cipro literally left a bad taste in my mouth. I hope this thread benefits more than just me..I surely have gained a great deal from it..but I hope others will see what is envolved here and when or if they or someone they know has this kind of surgery, it will be just that much less scarey. I NEVER expected to be a cancer statistic..never in a million years...just a 54 year old guy with IBS-C...and no symptoms. Had the one polyp they couldnt get out with the colonoscopy, went to have it removed and whoops...there you are...1st stage cancer removal...scarey stuff..but it shouldnt be really. I am trying to get used to the idea....


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

No replies yet to the question about the horrible metallic taste in the mouth and how long it lasts. This is really horrible. Also my tongue sort of burns as do my lips and a spot in my throat. I think the throat thing is from the NG tube that was in there..it came out last weekend.A problem like this can really get to you, so I would appreciate any feedback from you folks that have experienced the same or a similar thing and might shed some light on it. Yes, I had LOTs of antibiotics and a couple of other things as well...


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Willie. One of the side effects of Flagyl is a strong metallic taste in your mouth.The information below is taken from WebMD, complete information at: http://my.webmd.com/content/article/4046.1854 "What are the possible side effects of metronidazole? ï¿½ If you experience any of the following serious side effects, stop taking metronidazole and seek emergency medical attention: ï¿½ an allergic reaction (swelling of your lips, tongue, or face; shortness of breath; closing of your throat; or hives); ï¿½ seizures; ï¿½ numbness or tingling; ï¿½ dizziness or loss of coordination; or ï¿½ severe diarrhea. ï¿½ Other, less serious side effects may be more likely to occur. Continue to take metronidazole and talk to your doctor if you experience ï¿½ darkening of your urine; ï¿½ nausea, vomiting, or loss of appetite; ï¿½ an unpleasant metallic taste in your mouth; ï¿½ constipation or mild diarrhea; ï¿½ headache; or ï¿½ swollen or sore tongue. ï¿½ Side effects other than those listed here may also occur. Talk to your doctor about any side effect that seems unusual or that is especially bothersome. "I don't know how long the side effects are supposed to last; I've never taken Flagyl myself.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Oh great....Hmmm, I havnt had a dose of it since last Sunday night via IV....You wouldnt think the stuff would do that to you via an IV, though I can sure see it via mouth. Thanks for the input....I guess all you could do is wait it out.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie,I have some memorable experiences with Flagyl.







I have taken Flagyl several times, and EVERY time I get the metallic taste. Stick out your tongue and check to see if it looks coated.







The last time that I took Flagyl, the coated tongue lasted for quite a while after I finished the antibiotic. Hang in there. It WILL get better. I agree that it is a nasty symptom and certainly ruins the taste of every food. I even tried brushing my tongue to see if it would help. It took several weeks for my tongue to look normal again.














Hope you feel better soon!!







Hope this helps,Darlene


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi Willie, best wishes for a speedy recovery. I know some of how you are feeling and would like to suggest that you tell the MD about the mouth and taste problems. When they kinda overdo the antibiotics to stop and prevent infections they can induce a fungus infection in the mouth that sounds very similar to your experience. They then give some kinda liquid medicine that you "swish" around in your mouth and makes it clear up. Get well soon, Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I second Norb Willie. I have been on the dreadful Flagyl too and I remember only having that yucky taste hanging around at most 24 hours after finishing it. Ya might wanna call the Doc with that one. I know that taste and it Is awful.







This won't help your appetite much either will it? Bummer. See what Doc has to say.(((Willie)))BQ


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

If this persists, I will do that for sure. I have an appointment on Monday morning to get the staples out. If this is a thrush kind of thing, I for sure want to have some medicine to chase it away...no sores in the mouth as of yet..and I don't notice any white coating that is usually characteristic...weird.Thanks guys..good advice. Taking my big bad Tylenol and going to bed now...tomorrow is another day to heal.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie,I hope that today is a GOOD day for you!














Lots of healing prayers and loving thoughts being sent your way! Darlene


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

So far...so good. The normal stool color is returning (Ill alert the news media later







) Taste in the mouth is a tad more tolerable I think...emotions are kind of flat today...Thanks for checking in on me...


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

Update....things are going along slowly but as well as I could expect. I sure wish I had some appetite. My wife says it is bound to be slow returning. I don't get alot of exercise other than my walks up and down the driveway and around the house. I also get real tired of the same tastes real quick. The metallic taste in the mouth thing is a bit better this afternoon. Still have some gas cramps and weird pains in weird places from time to time. I am walking more normally now...more like I did and less with that old man shuffle look that I was exhibiting before.If I could eat better, I think I might get stronger faster...but I suppose I dont need to be eating alot anyway....


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I don't know how I missed this post recently. I'm glad things seem to be improving slowly for you. I've been thinking about you, hoping everything was okay.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

Thanks AH...It good to hear from you..and yes, I am slowly coming back around. Today, I have had the courage to read about first stage colon cancer..exactly what it means and what the implications are, and why I can do to prevent recurrence of same....its hard not to get a little depressed about it sometimes, but on the other hand..I can see no obvious reason why I should have any recurrence. The diet changes will be a done deal..soon as I can get off this low residue diet. Lower fat and little to no red meat in my diet from now on. Plus most of all, a lowered stress level in my life...just let things go now and not worry and fret and fight over everything that happens..I have been doing that for a very long time. I think my number one risk factor is stress and the mental factors. I don't think IBS played a part in this at all...not really anyway. More likely, Stress played a larger part in IBS as well as the finding of colon cancer. They don't have to tell me twice to make changes....there a done deal.Feel like I may have kinda over done it a bit today as I am very, very tired now..tried sweeping off the driveway after my son came over and cut the grass....about halfway through it I began to drag...stopped but havnt really felt great since..plus my eating got way off schedule today..something I try not to let happen, but alas, it did happen.....a good night's sleep would really nice but something is truly hard to come by.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

I am about to go off to bed now....I am feeling a bit rough right now. I think I am over tired...no fever that I can detect...no real symptoms other than just don't "feel real hot" right now. Perhaps I need to sleep more than I have been...plus I have exerted myself a lot more today than previously....its kinda scarey feeling cause I sure don't want anything to go wrong...Night my friends...here's to a good night and a better tomorrow...peace and health to all on the board.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Thinking of you, Willie. I hope you feel better with each new day.Stacey


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Willie,It looks like you are feeling a little better each day. But please take it easy, don't exert yourself too much, you had major surgery and your body and mind will need a lot of rest for weeks to come. Did you get my PM (you'll find it when you go to the 'my profile' link at the top of the page under the "Post New Topic"-button)? My surgery is now three weeks ago and I took my first drive in the car on Friday and did some grocery shopping (my mother did the lifting) and was exhausted after that. I can imagine how scary the thought of the cancer must be and how hard it will be to stay positive all the time. Sending my most positive and healing thoughts,Fay


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

Thanks Fay and Stace. I suppose I am better each day..but sometimes you get to worrying so much that you actually snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. There is really no reason to be afraid of the cancer as I am in better shape in that aspect than I was a couple weeks ago..had some cancer then, and don't now...or so they say. I guess I will have to have the colonoscopies every six months for a while...that I don't like, but I guess I will be better with it when I am stronger. Right now, you just want all the doctors to leave you alone and let me heal. I had to take a very small amount of Phnergan last night to help me sleep...had a lot of painful gas, and my mind was running away with me. I finally got to sleep and sleep about 7 hours..kinda hung over today from only about 7 mg of Phenergan (1/4 of a 25 mg tablet)...the stuff is really effective on me as a sleeping agent. Fear is what you want to get away from...hard maybe...but I have found that its important NOT to let it get to you...there is really no reason for it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

I have discovered that those cheese crackers and smooth peanut butter are a good energy food that is easy to eat...seem to be easy on the gut too. I need an energy boost...along with a dose of positivity....far too negative and gloomy still.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie:Sorry you're feeling gloomy.







I'm sure it's normal after all that you have been through these past few weeks. Healing is both physically and emotionally draining, isn't it? I sure wish there was something I could do to cheer you up! I'm glad that you found something to eat that provides some needed energy. Are you able to tolerate Ensure drinks? Take it easy, don't do too much...be good to yourself. You have been through so much, and you really are a trooper!! Better days are ahead for you.







Thanks for keeping us updated. There are so many of us who really care about you, and want to help you through this. Just a suggestion: it might be helpful for you to write down questions that you want to ask your doctor at your next appointment. Even if they are little concerns, make sure that your doctor addresses them. Darlene


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

LOL Hey Willie...you may want to edit that thanks







Editted so no one will know the wiser what happened.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Auroraheart..thanks, I owe you one....my typing stinks right now....Darelene...thanks a bunch. Had a pretty nice day today. My two sons came over and spent the afternoon. We had a nice dinner that I actually enjoyed and it was great to do something normal..I will try to ask the really important questions tomorrow at the doctor's office..but he usually treats me like Im a nut case when I ask too many questions...especially he doesnt like the "what if" questions. He is not real chatty anyway, and though he is a fine surgeon, would not qualify for a warm and friendly type of label. I will ask him about these gas cramps on my sides and about how he thinks Im doing overall. I would love to ask all the what if worry wort questions about the surgery and recurrence of cancer and all those hot button scarey things...but he doesnt deal well with that and really makes you feel small. So I will keep it simple I think tomorrow..hope the staples don't hurt coming out they have been in there two weeks tomorrow....wish me luck.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Good luck with the Dr. tomorrow, Willie. You are very strong and I admire your strength. You also sound very level-headed. Hope you get the answers you deserve. I get so frustrated dealing with doctors.Stacey


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Thanks Stace....you gotta wonder what it is with doctors...I know they don't want to get emotionally involved and all, but still....providing some extra peace of mind has got to be time well spent...go figure.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Hi Willie,Don't spend much time on the board anymore but glad to find out that you are OK. Keep on getting better.Joyce in OH


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Willie, On the staples, worry not. I had no pain whatsoever when they removed them. I think the skin that they slice gets numb from being cut and somehow, you don't feel anything when they are removed. They may pull a bit but not like you think. It is just numb right there. They have a little tool (lol, not quite like an office staple remover) that does the job real quick. So I wouldn't worry about any discomfort during removal. I didn't realize how much they were annoying me until he took them out. I felt so much better as soon as I sat up again. Hope the same for you.







Willie most Doc's don't like "what if" type questions in my experience. I'd ask more about your recovery and healing process and any symptoms you are currently having. I hope he gives you some answers and that you find comfort in them. You are doing great and so glad you were able to feel a bit more like you today with your boys.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

No prob Willie.







I editted my earlier thing too so no one will know.







I had staples when they removed my ovarian cyst. It's actually pretty cool...they use what LOOKS like staple remover! It didn't hurt me either...like someone said the skin goes numb there. Maybe you could ask for the staples in a jar so you can look at them and know that since you went through this, you can conquere anything!


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Willie,I think that you need to ask your doctor the questions that are important to YOU, because you deserve to have peace of mind. If the roles were reversed, your doctor would be just as inquisitive about HIS health. Don't worry about what your doctor thinks. Right now, the most important thing is that YOU feel better both physically and emotionally, and that you feel good about your recuperation. You need your fears set aside, no matter how small they may seem to your doctor. Good luck tomorrow!







Darlene


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Really good responses and posts folks...thank you so much. I told my wife tonight that I think my problem is that I am having trouble finding a positive place to rest with the fact that they found cancer in my colon. I equate Cancer with death and I know that is wrong. I also tend to agnonize about the statistics which is also stupid. I know I have a 90% basic survival rate...but that means I have a 10% chance of going belly up also....thats hard for me to get around. My wife says I want guarantees that can't be made...I think she is right...and it makes me mad at myself that I can't just embrace the positive and go on with my life. I fear that this horribly dark anxiety will activate more cancer...how's that for scarey? So I need to know how to get on the sunnyside of this thing and stay there....any suggestions? Thanks for the staples talk...I will be okay with it. I had one of the staples taken out in the hospital so the surgeon could check one of them for infection or something...the staple removal didnt hurt..but he pressed down on my belly with all his weight on a big q-tip and that hurt like crazy....but I am a big boy and will get through it. I plan on asking him a few questions about the few symptoms I have left...plus maybe about why I still have a kinda sore spot in my throat. What I really want to know is who the people are that make up the 10% that don't make it..I mean where they at increased risk for some reason? If so...what were the increased risks? (I know...unresolved stress....great!!)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((Willie))))) I know, I can drive me crazier faster than anyone else I know.







Hey the surgeon told me my GB was a "stage1" in the path report. Well I didn't even know that "it" © was on the table for crying out loud! I just took it in stride and was grateful that "it" was OUT. lol I was too busy trying to recover to dwell on it I suppose. I mean I needed no follow-up except some blood work and I just dismissed the thought of C when he said I wouldn't have to do anything about it. I dunno, perhaps I was still under the influence, but I had little reaction to it. The only reaction was the insomnia I had post op. To be honest, my husband was the one who had the case of heebeejeebees after we heard the path report. Course if I was him, I would have been worried too. (Especially since things domestic are NOT his strong point.







Plus, he said, if I ever died on him, he would kill me.) But I think the insomnia I had was partly caused by that path report. Hey it shakes anyone up when that is not what they are expecting. I sure wasn't expecting it. So try not to judge yourself too harshly. Keep thinking positively. I know I was more grateful than anything else. I know I came real close to getting dead and the big C just didn't have the same impact that one would think it would have on me. I dunno, I guess the "lightening doesn't strike twice", well at least, not twice real close together, thinking that helped.







So it is ok to go "Whew! Close one!" Hang loose Wille, you are doing fine.







BQ


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I always found the looking for the most obscure humour in anything helped me get through things. Maybe that could help you? Even doing "silly" things like changing my screen saved to a scrolling marque that says "smile" helps my day. Do you have any pets? Mine can be counted on to help me too.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

BQ and Ah....Thanks alot as usual. I suppose I really should be confident about all of this...I think as I get it all sorted out I may well become more of a self advocate and pull it together. I already have a sense of contempt for allowing myself to get swept by any cancer at this young age. I plan on eating healthy and thinking healthier...that should help huh? I need to do anything and everything to increase the odds of health and decrease the odds of disease...this colon cancer or anyothers that might be trying to hitch a ride....I am about to got get ready to go see the surgeon for my follow up appointment. Need to figure out something I can wear that is comfortable...not much you can wear really. I have been wearing sweat pants since I got out of the hospital..they are great cause they don't cinch you on your staples at the waste. Can't really wear underwear, blue jeans or anything else...so I will have to try to figure out a wardrobe suitable for this affair..lol. I suppose I might have to wear real shoes too...


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi willie:Good luck at your doctor's appointment! JeanG


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Hi gang..Im back. Staples out now..and it hurt !! lets say it wasnt a comfortable experience...my wife says it might have been worse cause they have been in there for two weeks. He said I was doing great and looked great. We said to quit worrying about the operation part of things...he said chances of having difficulties with those things are pretty much past. He will be following me up very closely with blood tests each six weeks....just to keep a close eye on things. He said the cramping and gas and all was quite normal..and that I should drink alot of liquids. I asked about the cancer and all...he said my focus of cancer was very small...in fact not one that was palpable as most are...He seemed sort of amused at my concerns for my chances of getting cancer again....He was very upbeat and positive about every subject we discussed. I forgot to ask about these steristrips on my gut...what do I do with them? do they fall off or what? and can I drive again....Anyway...that was about it..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Willie, I was told no driving for two weeks post-op. But you can always call the office back and have them ask the Doc and get back to you. Sorry that the staples coming out hurt, but I didn't have that experience, honest. Steri-strips: They will eventually fall off on their own. Leave them be. You can shower normally with them on. They just fall off by themselves after awhile.Willie, if you trust this Doc's expertise, then trust him. Let him tell you when or if to worry about anything. Glad you are doing so well.







BQ


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm glad your getting better Willie! It sounds like a terrible experience you have been through. I am VERY pleased that your cancer was small. Try not to worry about "what ifs" and focus on your recovery.When my mum had me and my twin she had an emergency D section. When she came round the first hting the nurse said to her was "Make sure you sit up straight, no matter how much it hurts. It will be much better and quicker recovery of you do this". So, when my mum tired to sit up, with all these horrible nurses that had said she wouldn't be able to do, she sat up straight first rime.When mum told me this story i was so proud of her.Hope you feel better soon.Spliff


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Thanks....Yeah I am doing fine I guess. I was told today that the focus of cancer was really small..smaller than usual even...so that was good I guess. I am gonna try NOT to think about the cancer and to instead try to focus on life and health and loving my family and extracting as much from each day as I can...not because I don't many left..but because It is what we all should be doing anyway...it just takes something like this to come along and wake you up sometimes...I don't need anymore shots over the bow...I got the message lord. The staples kinda hurt for sure, but it wasnt horrible...the incision line is just kinda sensitive anyway. Thanks for the comment of the steristrips..yeah, that sounds logical. I called the doctor's office just to get some clarifcation while it was early. Today IS two weeks post op for me BTW. I had the surgery on Monday the 29th....got out of the hospital last Monday the 6th and had my follow up appmnt one week from then which was, of course, today...another Monday.


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie,Sorry that the staple removal was unpleasant for you. Other than that, it sounds like everything went very well for you today.







I'm SO GLAD to hear that!! It sounds like your post-op recovery is right on schedule. You have certainly come a long way in two weeks. You really need to give yourself a big pat on the back at how well you've managed through all of this. You've done VERY WELL! You've got the right idea...live your life to the fullest and love your family like crazy! None of us know when our time is up, but your odds of recurrence of cancer sound very slim. Our prayers were heard and answered.







Darlene


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Hard veins...anyone ever get these hard sore blood veins areas as a result of an IV needle? I have on on my wrist that is really creeping me out....Hope they just go away on their own..


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Yup...had those many times.







I've been in the hospital a lot. They do go away, but until they do, they are great for sympathy.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I am so glad to see such an outpouring of support here. We've had some problems in the Meeting Place of late, but it's good to know that when it counts, we can really can really do our thing!







Continued best wishes for you, willie!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Thanks Auroraheart....thats what my wife said too..appreciate that...they are gross though...I hate thinking about it...Hipjan...ain't it the truth..I have been floored by the incredible outpouring of help and support here...its amazing really. I have gained so much here and I am so very appreciate of all of you...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Perhaps the hardest thing to get used to is the tiredness...the weakness. You feel basically fine...but after a while you find you sometimes just are so very tired and don't have any vitality at all....I hate that. It really makes you feel sick and out of the loop so to speak. But I suppose its all part of the recuperation cycle...even my doctor said something about being tired and taking it slow...it doesnt take much to wear me down....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

WHAT!!! I just got a call back from the doctor's nurse..she said I can't get these stupid steristrips wet!! That means I can't take a shower...that sucks. How long? She said when is your next appointment...I told her four weeks...she said well try to keep them on for a couple of days if you can...geeze..not a good answer at all!!! how in the world am I gonna get really clean without getting those things wet? enough of this stuff....Then I check some websites and they say you can shower with the steristrips but you shoule avoid rubbing them...whats the deal here? I can't see going a week or so with a shower..thats not a happening plan at all.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Dear WillieNot been here for a while and Ive just read pages 3/4 to catch up.Sorry to hear that you are having a rough time and the staples hurt coming out. I admire how you have coped with all this. You are very brave. I have no where near gone through what you have but I know that tiredness is very frustrating. It is your body however telling you to rest and try and take it easy while it heals itself. I hope each day brings a little improvement.My prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi Willie-Not been here for a while either, glad that your surgery went well and that you are recovering. Regarding the steristrips and not getting them wet, here's an idea. Get some waterproof tape and cut down a piece of plastic (you could use a trash bag) to cover the incision site/steristrips. have your wife tape the plastic several inches above and below the incision even around to your back to get a sort of secure fit. Do you have a shower massage unit that comes off (becomes handheld) on your shower head? If you dont, you probably dont feel like putting one up, but I dont think its to hard and maybe your wife could do it for you or perhaps a friend. then you can CAREFULLY shower trying to keep the water away from the covered area and afterward just remove the tape. I did something similar when i had a cyst removed from under my breast a few months ago. I hate not being able to take a shower







My steristrips came off about 4 days after my surgery but they were very tiny as was the incision. I had a c-section with my son so I can sympathasize with staples, etc. Wishing you a most speedy recovery


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Willie. Glad to hear your doctor says you are recovering well. About those steri-strips....I had them on my face after being bitten (large lizard...don't ask) and it had gotten infected, so I wanted to remove the steri-strips, clean it up, then replace them. (You can buy them at most pharmacies if you weren't given any.) Let me tell you, I had to soak 'em with warm water for a good half hour before I could loosen them. They stick fairly well. Nancy has the right idea...cover the incision with plastic and run through the shower. I've done this with a tattoo to protect it for the first week or so. If you don't have a handheld shower head, you can purchase a rubber one fairly cheaply that has a hose that will fit over the tub faucet. I'm sure you'll find some inventive way to manage a shower! Oh, how's that metallic taste? Is it going away?Just think how much better you are doing now compared to those first few days after the surgery. You're zooming along, believe it or not!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WillieI hope each day is getting alittle better for you


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Also...and I hope this doesn't offend anyone...maybe ask your wife for her help with a sponge bath...they can be romantic. (use a basin for your hair, or over the sink in the kitchen if you can)


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Willie, you can shoer with steristrips on as far as i know.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Thanks all for the helpful inputs on the steristrips..I will just wash around it today...and maybe try some seran wrap or something tomorrow....and after that we will see...I had a really bad thing happen last night that I would like to shrare with you all. About 4pm I started having this nagging pain in my right kidney area. It persisted and bacame really annoying..though it was not really intense. I have had 8 kidney stones in my life..and am a little paranoid, to say the least, about those things. I am afraid I let my anxiety take over and I began a bit of panic over the possibility that I was about to pass a stone while having all these other things going on...plus I am so tired of hospitals and being stuck, I just freaked out. I can't stand the thought of being stuck, poked and proded and controlled right now, so soon after the big surgery. I layed down about 9pm and finally got control on my thoughts and was able to assay the situation a tad better. My wife was about to take me to the ER and I was freaked about it. I got up and all of a sudden the pain went away as quickly as it first came..stayed away all night and still has not returned. I am beginning to think that I have a lot of mental things going on along with this healing process. I have bad anxiety problems anyway..but they were well under control prior to the surgery..I take Buspar for the anxiety though i really got off schedule with it while in the hospital and am just now getting back on line with it. Any thoughts friends?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are muscles back there that can spasm, and if you are laying down or sitting differently than you usually do that can put pressure on the back and cause it to be painful all on it's own. That and lack of activity can cause the spasms as well, as some things actuallly weaken pretty quickly and that ups the risk of getting the back out of whack.That it went away and isn't back is probably a good sign. You may want to have someone rub your back and see if it seems tighter than usual. Or if you have any knots in the area you had pain.And being off schedule with the Buspar probably isn't helping a whole lot either....hopefully getting that back on track will make the recovery process, and the inevitable little nigglies that happen with that less bothersome.K.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

kmottus - thanks, excellent words of advice and info....I havent felt the pain at all today...some minor pain upper sacro area, but not like the throbbing type pain that freaked me out last night. I will keep the back muscle scenario in mind.I know that Buspar is not a real giant killer drug, but it has always kept my emotions on a more even keel in the past. I tolerate it well and it has few if any side effects for me. I would mayne do better (maybe not) with something like Effexor XR or something, but those drugs are really rough to get off of I have heard...and that is scarey in and of itself. I just think this whole thing has been a huge shock to the body as well as my mind and it is prone to these set backs...I am a very emotional person anyway...and this is an emotional time it would seem...check and check mate. You are very kind to offer your help...it is well received.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Okay, check that...I have noticed that indeed the Buspar are making me feel really tired and sleepy about thirty to forty five minutes after I take them...I hadnt had that reaction since I first started taking them...then that side effect goes away...looks like I am having to go back to the beginning here with the Buspar thing...wish it would hurry up and kick in though...Im taking 10mg, three times a day....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Yet another post operative question has arisen..one that I should have expected too...I only pooped once today..I have been going 2 to 4 times a day for about a week or so now...weird poop that it was....now, my diet is much more complex...and I am NOT going to bathroom like I was...and I am NOT passing gas like I was....uh, oh..what do you do? I sure don't want that new hookup in there to have to handle the hard stuff at this point....any feedback on this subject?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Don't have any medical advice, but like everyone else on here.. I want to wish you a speedy recovery, and let you know I am thinking of you.Hang in there.Jeanne


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Jeanne D...its ALL appreciated very much....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Geez Willie, i don't know what to say to you. I really wish i could help you but i can't. It is so frustrating knowing that people are worried or in pain but that there is nothing you cna do or say to help very much.Just know that even though i can't really do much you have my love and that i really hope you get through the healing proccess quickly.This has really touched me. I hope you are ok.Spliff


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Spliff...shoot, Im okay...don't worry about me. I like folks to care for me, but dont worry about me. I just have alot of anxiety and some depression along with a lot of things that happen that I have no answers for...and that causes me to be a bit anxious (to say the least). I am changing over from the low residue diet over to a normal diet...and instead of it opening me up, I am kinda thinking its slowing things down a bit...that worries be a bit..but I will ask my doctor tomorrow if things dont keep moving....you just dont want any hard stools when you are trying to heal up your gut...no way. Plus you also want to keep things moving cause you feel better. The depression and anxiety stuff is just something I have to work with...I have a long history with anxiety and dysthymia..but no real bad depression. This post op depression has been a surprise and I am working hard to deal with it....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Overall my friends, I think I had a good day. My system is still moving thank goodness, and though my waste matter has an aweful odor(it happens), its good to see it is all working pretty regularly..Incision pain is minimal today. Some gas cramps..which actually are sort of a good thing sometimes







. The anxiety while quite present was better today I think and the underlying depression was more manageable. I got a great, and quite long call from my dear daughter who lives in France...also my dear sister called me today....all that helped to keep me up a bit...though I did get my face sunburned sitting on the patio talking on the phone..I needed that.







I cant seem to find any info about hard veins..you know the sclerosed places you get in your blood viens after you have had an IV in there for a while. I have a couple of veins on my hand/arm/wrist that are hard feeling and very sore..they are quite near one of the original IV sites while I was in the hosptial...anyway, anyone know anything you can do to treat this or make em go away? Sure would appreciate any info you guys have. Thank you all..you are the greatest


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Willie, I don't know anything about hard veins, but I just wanted to say that I'm glad you had a pretty good day today. May tomorrow be even better.Stacey


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Hi Willie,I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. I have a suggestion for you with the anxiety problem. Serzone works really well for me and is also an antidepressant. Also if you are taking pain medication like Vicodan or codeine it can cause anxiety. It sure does for me. Effexor is a poor choice with anxious depression. I know how stomach surgery feels and it hurts to even breathe but breathing exercises help too.Take care Willie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Do you mean thromboplebitis? Its imflammation of the viens and i got it all up my arm when i had donated blood due to the poor technique of the nurse.It will go away because it is just bruising but you may want to ask about getting soe cream for it. I was given like a steriod cream and it disappeared in a day. If not, Arnica cream works just as well!Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Thank you Stace, Bellyknot and Spliff. I hope today is a good day too...I woke up with nightmares again..I hate it when that happens, a new thing since all "this" happened. I really don't wish to take much of anything for anxiety but if my usual Buspar regimine doesnt save me pretty soon, I may be forced to at least ask about other intervention...the bad part is that you get so dependent of those medications and if you should have an "emergency" and have to be hospitilized and can't take the med by mouth, you can really be in trouble in the withdrawl department..these anxiety and depression drugs don't genererally come in IV form....wonder why? Thanks for the tips on the hard veins thing...I will look into some of that Amica cream stuff..where do you get such a thing? I just want that one vein to become less painful and stop sticking out like it does....We'll see how today goes. I managed to eat my regular portion of oatmeal this morning..and am drinking my coffee..it tastes a bit better each day..


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Arnica-you can by it from chemists or health food type places. Its a natural bruise thing. Or Witch Hazel works good on bruises and it smells nice too!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Thanks Spliff..I will check that out, really appreciate that tip...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Update..Found some stuff to use on my "veins"...hope it helps. They are not as sore today though anyway.Called the doctor's other office and asked the nurse about the steristrip question...her answer was totally different than the first nurse that said I couldnt get em wet....the nurse today said I could shower with em...they will last about a week to ten days and then fall off on their own. I should watch the incision to make sure it was clean and not looking infected or draining or any of that (its not at this point..never has). But if anything should pop open, to just put a little guaze bandage dressing on it and keep it clean. So taking that to heart, I took a shower, still attmepting not to get the incision line too wet (errring on the part of caution you see)...I even decided to try to wear some normal clothes for the first time since the surgery. I have been wearing my sweat pants with no underwear and a t-shirt or sweat shirt....I was so tired of that look and feel that I put on underwear (folded at the waste mind you for comfort and to avoid friction with the incision, and a pair of the larges jeans I have, unbottoned at the waste and a shirt over it all...feels much more normal though a little tighter as one might expect.Depression has been a tad better I guess as my energy level has been better today...still lots of mind garbage floating around, but better just the same. Its the cancer thing still bugging me...might never have another run in with it...but then again, there is that chance, and that is what keeps haunting my psyche I guess. Something to work on I suppose.Thats about it so far folks..just wanted to let you all know how it was going today...bless you all for your friendship and wonderful advice and information...willie


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie,Thanks for the update! I bet it felt great to take a shower, and to start wearing your regular clothes again.







I think you will notice a little improvement with your energy level each new day. Did your doctor mention anything about stool softeners to avoid straining? Just a thought...Hope you get a good night's sleep!Darlene


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Stool softener would be a good idea I think Darlene, but no he never mentioned it. Having a rough night tonight...I ate something that I shouldnt have and have been very miserable for four hours now...hoping it will pass in time. I ate something that had large black pepper on it....I have really had a rough time with it. If I could just get some gas moving again I think it would pass quicker, but things are really slowed down inside tonight...no idea why. makes for a bad time though...I must be more careful of what I eat for a while I guess. Thanks for checking in with me...means alot to me...willie


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Well, the gastric discomfort finally did pass. I did take a Zantac and a very, very small quantity ( about 4mg) of Phenergan so I would sleep...but, this morning I felt much better. Ate a decent breakfast and things were "moving along" normal again...very thankful for that. I may have had a little IBS visit last night..that may be what all that was about....really not sure what happened, but I know I will be more careful about what I consume in the future...


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie!I'm checking into the board to see how you are doing. Glad you're feeling better today.














I guess you will have to stick with the bland foods for a while. Don't feel alone...I gotta eat boring foods all of the time.







Anyway, hope your day is a good one. Hang in there...you're getting better and better every day. Darlene


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

Willie:Glad to see you are posting and doing well. What a blessing.I tried to read through the whole thread but it was a bit much. I did want to make a comment about your reaction to the Cipro an the Flagyl in the hospital. I and the same thing happen to me. I wasn't post-op. Just there on a flare up. I had the weirdest reaction. I thought I was going to lose my mind. It was really strange. I called my nurse and her eyes got really big. She called the doctor and they ordered Ativan for me. The first one didn't work but they gave me another one about 30 minutes later and I was back to normal. About 2 months later I was in the hospital again and they gave me Flagyl it had the same affect on me. I told my nurse who remembered me from the last time and they immediately gave me two Ativan. From now on I say no Flagyl for me.







I am not sure about the Cipro. But I am steering clear of the Flagyl. I'd like to keep as much of my mind as I have left.







I will continue to pray for your complete healing and I hope you didn't mind me sharing my horror story here.Tweet Tweet


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

I was just visiting with my stepmom who came to visit me, and she had a horrible reaction to Cipro as well when she had an appendectomy done....There has got to be a decent antibiotic that can do what they need done without all that horror....the Flagyl is close to as bad for me..in fact, it has taken me the 10 days now at home to get that bad taste pretty much out of my mouth and return my taste buds to something that even remotely function as they should...I still have the mental scars from that junk...I will talk to my surgeon about that sometime when I am stronger and he doesnt see me as such a nut case...I think he really thinks I am certifiable right now cause I was just so freaked out most of the time....I am not gonna go bland with the diet, but surely will have to watch out for overly spiced things and stay away from grease and pepper...something I screwed up on last night...rotisserie baked chicken was the culprit...tasted great but I ate the skin..it was covered with this big, black pepper stuff, plus it tends to be greasy...bad combo for the tender gut trying to rediscover the wonderful world of eating. I try to eat regularly as I need to gain back a lot of weight I have lost (about 10 lbs as of this morning). I am just not eating enough to hold my weight I guess...Always good to get some feedback on this thread....I look forward to hearing from you folks.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Ibtweetie...I was just remembering this afternoon, they gave me Ativan also in an attempt to calm me down...dont recall that it worked..maybe it did...maybe it didnt...its all a blur at this point.Real unaccustomed situation tonight...got a case of the "D"...from somewhere....odd for an IBS C type...had some severe gas cramps and then all of a sudden..hello!!! it was off to the races...be hobbling with my gimpy gut gate in full stride to get to the loo....unreal. Hope that isnt gonna get to be a regular thing...I have lost enough weight already....NO MAS!!!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Still feeling odd today...really off my feet..first day I havnt really felt better...I am worried that something is wrong. I know I have some bad mental issues going on, and I am afraid that I might regenerate the cancer by my own negative thought processes..such things are documented..Since last night when I had that "D" attack, I have felt sore, and uncomfortable..my back hurts a bit too for some odd reason...way up high. I feel really down and just sort of "sick" (a malaise I guess you could call it)...I have to pull out of this soon. I have had NO warnings about feeling like this, so I hope its not something bizarre....I am not sure at this point where or whom to turn to.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WillieOur bodies goes through so much when we go through surgery...It is such a shock to our system...I remember after I had one of my surgerys I couldnt lay on my side it was like I heard and felt everything roll over to the side I was laying on...I am sure your Doctor would have told you if he thought the least bit that he didnt get the cancer or it spread somewhere else...I would really trust what he told you..I am sure I would feel the same way you do...and it is ok because it is just a feeling and a very justified one...I have faith you will be fine and the cancer is all gone...







Just keep talking about it and get it out of your system..because when we share what is going on it kinda cuts the problem in half....Your body has gone through alot and it will take just alittle time to get back to normal...I wish you only the best and I will say a prayer for you....It will all work out good...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Donna..Thank you so very much for your reply. I have no one else to talk to today...My wife get so angry and upset when I try to explain all of this to her..she is just burned out on it I think...when I am feeling better, she seems to be okay..but as soon as I have a bad time, she goes quiet on me...like now. I want to talk about it, but she thinks I am just irrational, which I may be.I sometimes worry that I will not be able to overcome the negative programming in my head..and this will effect my physical healing. I just feel bad today and everything is sort of magnified...every ache and pain is greater and more worrisome, and the depressive thought processes are really working overtime today...I am trying so hard to snap out and get at least to a neutral happy place...I am sure you are right Donna about trusing in my Doctor...I just got scared when I had that bad "D" event..I am NOT used to having that happen and while I am in the process of trying heal from the surgery, it really was a fright....though my mentality tells me to let it go...might have been my stomache just not being used to the weight of the pasta I ate...or maybe it was something else...don't know. The doctor told me that each day would be better, and this day is not...so being the literal translater that I am, I know I don't feel better today, therfore I am worried that something is wrong...that sort of takes you through the process of how I got here. I took my temperature last night(I felt like my face was on fire) and it said 99.6f...this morning it was 98.4....I think my temp goes up at night anyway..but here again it sort of scared me that I had something inside that was going sour....worry wort huh? I hate being like this.....and I would usually not talk so openly about it on this site, but I just feel like it might help right now...Bless you all for your patience and wonderful, caring and helpful replies..I need to go try to eat a little something, though I am not hungry at all...and a little afraid to eat...great huh? (ya gotta eat!)willie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

You will be ok...the problem does get alittle easier when you share about it...You know your wife might feel like she wants to help and cant and sometimes that is the other persons way to deal with it is to not talk about it...and I am sure she dont want to see you sad...After my surgerys the sodium penathol and the other medicine stayed in my system along time..and one minute I was ok and the other I was doing awful...You are aware of whats going on with you and thats a plus...Remember to take one day at a time...One more saying I like and use quite often is "This To Shall Pass" and it seems to work when I stop questioning it...but it isnt always easy to live by...expecially when we dont feel good...If the D is starting up I would just keep and eye on what you are eating...and maybe try to do some relaxation excercises...Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Thanks Donna, I will take heed to all your fine words..I appreciate that. My wife and I had some dialog a while ago..mainly me talking and her listening and shaking her head, but a dialog of sorts anyway. I know she is frustrated with all this....if she could only know how frustrated I feel about it all..but then, it wouldnt help if she did. I will try to take it slow and expect small successes rather than huge ones. I would be happy if I could have a near normal evening..eat a little food, sit and relax, and go to bed at a reasonble hour and sleep for about eight hours..thats all I ask.







With no panic,no excess anxiety or worry, no cramps or weird pains.I am beginning to wonder if I might need to bring in a shrink here. I hate doing that though, I don't have the money and I hate having to go through all that history again like I have done before. But the fact still remains, that I felt fine before all this, and now...Im a stinking basket case. So we will see. I might give it the weekend to decide.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Willie,I know through experience how frustrating it is when recovery seems to go very slowly , but I can only stress again that you have had major surgery and it does take a long time to get back to feeling alright. It's now four weeks since my surgery and the past week I have really started to feel better, so hang in there and don't get too impatient, you too will feel better soon.Fay


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Thank you Fay, and I am glad to hear you are feeling better this week. I suppose I most concerned about feeling so incredibly tired and weak...more so than when I first came home really. That has me a bit upset..I am trying to just let it be and hope it will pass, but it isnt. I was quite active yesterday, and maybe I over did it, though I don't think I did...drove some, and it was kinda tough getting in and out of the car (Honda)..visited alot with my stepmother...but I felt pretty good last evening before I ate...today, I am just spent. Have been that way all day..no let up at all. I try walking, but I am so tired...my eyes are so heavy and tired as well. I can only hope that I will rest well tonight and it may make a difference. I suppose if I keep on with this level of fatigue, I will have to call the doctor's office again...hard to do on the weekend you know. Thanks again Fay for your kind and caring words...


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

Hi Willie, was just reading about your surgery (guess I'm more than a bit behind in my reading). I had similar surgery a bit over 4 years ago -- same thing. The worst part of it for me was the exhaustion and tiredness -- I just went with the flow and if I was tired I rested -- it took a long time. There was so much I wanted to do, but couldn't. I could drive and my doctor said if I felt I could do it, then to go ahead with it. But since I was so tired, I didn't do too much of anything. Since the surgery, with the exception of now, I have felt tons better and would go thru it again since it took away so much of the pain and suffering and D. But be patient, the exhaustion does last -- at least 6-8 weeks for me. No fun, but I managed. Keep up the good recuperation. Phyllis


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Thank you Phyllis...I took a rest on the couch and felt a tad better...the wife and I then had a big scene about it all and now I am feeling really crazy. I have come to understand that this is a rough combination. First off having the surgery and all the stuff that went with it (the first stage cancer bombshell), then you add to that the fact that I have Generalized Anxiety Disease and a predisposition to depression (usually only dysthymia)...then you add in the little nasty things that IBS can do, and you have a situation where its hard to tell what is going on. If I could get the depression and anxiety under control, I could deal with the rest of the gremlins a whole lot better. I don't really like the idea of eating, but I know I have to deal with that...I had a really tough talk with my spouse about about all this, but I don't think it really helped..I honestly think she would be happier if they just put me away or something...so she didnt have to deal with it. Don't get me wrong...we have been married for 34 years and we love each other very much....she just is not much of a nurturer..in fact she is sort of like a sprinter. She does well for the short run, but when things get drawn out,well she fades and drops out.....all this makes me feel very lonely of course. I hope I get better real soon and can help to pull myself out of this. If not, I will have to seek out some help I guess, even though thats really the last thing I want to do....lose more of my control and more of my self. Sad situation. Hopefully, tonight wont be as bad as I fear it could be...trying to stay focused and real.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

I have mysterious fever tonight...as high as 100.5....I think the doc doesnt want to hear from me unless its over 101...damn close. No other real symptoms..other than a sore back and the usual sore spots on and around the belly. I ate some dinner and have not freaked out tonight..tried to keep very calm. I just took some Tylenol to see what happens....I know the on call doctor will be pissed if he/she gets a call from me in the middle of the night about a stinking fever....none the less..I don't like it. Very strange business..


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Hi Willie,If I had a fever after surgery I sure as hell would call my doc! Please be patient with your wife I also have GAD and am predisposed to depression ( tons of it in my family ) and it can't be easy to live with a depressed person. Does your health plan offer counseling? This may help you to not feel so all alone in this. Please consider antidepressants I truly believe they saved my life and I just couldn't believe how much easier life is with them than without. Some antidepressants can be combined with buspar and some other tranquilizers. I understand your reluctance to give them up because I was hooked on Zanax before I started Serzone. I really hope things improve for you Willie, now go call that doc!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Willie,I'm with bellyknot in that I think you should call the doctor. You might have an infection somewhere. Thinking of you and sending best wishes. I know it's been a difficult few days for you. Lean on us, we are here for you.Stacey


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie:Oh gosh, it sounds like you've had a couple of rough days.







I really don't have any good advice, but want you to know that I'm checking in on you, and sincerely hope that you are feeling better today.







Since I also deal with anxiety, I can relate to the emotional aspect of your recovery. When unexpected symptoms creep up on you, it is normal to feel that extra anxiety, and I am sure that it only makes the symptoms that much worse. It's a vicious cycle. I am sure that this post hasn't really benefited you much, other than the fact that someone cares how you're doing.







Darlene


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Guys...I had a rough night last night. Fever spiked up to 100.5 for quite a while...finally after the second round of Tylenol and keeping a cold rag on my head I got it to drop down and I went to bed about 3am. This morning the fever was gone. Why would an infection do this? you would think it would be present all the time. Anyway, about 10:45 last night I called the surgeon groups emergency number...and of course I get someone on call...I get this dead beat of a doctor that sounded like she was on drugs or dead asleep. She was not helpful or reassuring or even very nice. "If your fever spikes higher, or you have other symptoms like vomiting or diarhea or excessive pain then call me back, and you should make an appointment with your doctor on Monday"...oh, gee that really helps me!!! Well, I laid in bed this morning until about 10 or 10:30 trying to get some rest/sleep. Found it very hard to eat this morning..just don't want anything. But I ate some rice crispies and drank a cup of coffee...took my Buspar...I feel okay, I guess other than being tired as one might expect. Plus I hate not having an appetite...but being tired, being off schedule now plus maybe that fever, all work to depress the appetite I guess. I avoided taking any other medicines last night that might make me feel depressed or drugged out (like Phenergan which I do take sometimes for nausea and to make me sleep). I sure wish I knew what in the world was going on. I have no other real symptoms. If I had an infection from the surgery, seems there would be more symptoms....pain in that area..there is very little of that...had a backache last night but it is some better today. No idea..Im really in the dark...sure would hate to have to go to the ER at my local hospital just to get a clue as to what was going on...that would be scarey. Plus they likely wouldnt know where to start...The old cliche is now very appropriate.."I am sick and tired of waking up sick and tired"...Lord help me...


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Try to get some extra rest during the day today. You should definitely mention the complications that you are having with your doctor on Monday. Who cares if he doesn't like to be bothered? It's his job to take care of his patients physically, as well as reassure them and make them feel comfortable with their recovery. Keep an eye on that fever. It sounds like you have it under control right now. Hopefully, things will improve now. I know it's easier said than done, but please try not to worry. Have you heard of the saying, "If you are going to pray, then don't bother worrying, and if you are going to worry, don't bother praying". I just heard it for the first time recently, and I keep reminding myself of it from time to time...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Good saying, and yes I have heard it, but tend to forget such when you are really down. The thing that bugs me is that the surgery clinic has these doctors that stay on call after hours...they seem to be totally oblivious to your cocerns..you can't talk to your own doctor after hours...unless you happen to hit it lucky.


----------



## Deb75 (Feb 27, 2002)

You've been through alot in the couple of weeks I wasn't on the computer, expected and unexpected. Your feelings and reactions don't sound unusual given the major surgery and unexpected news. The tiredness seemed to last forever for me after my 18" resection (today is the 2 year anniversary). I was told that all the anesthesia effects really aren't totally out of your system for something like a month. I guess it depends on what type is used & how long you're under for. I had an IV for flagyl and cipro for almost 4 months before surgery, was told to use moist heat packs on the sore veins. Everything tasted like old pennies for the entire time plus quite awhile afterwards. I also had really intense frequent colon/rectal spasms, and actually less gas than usual. The surgeon said the spasms were not unheardof and would gradually be less often. And there were lots of wierd pains that came and went, mostly feeling like pulling or spasming. The whole incision area was and still is numb. My IBS was actually better for a few months afterwards, with very little gas and IBS cramping. But then has gotten a bit worse over the last year, so its hard to say what to expect long term from the IBS. My surgeon recommended taking Colace for a stool softener when needed. Plus I drank tons of water.I thing you've come a long way in a short time, even though you you might not agree. Things will get better with time. Don't push too hard though, overdoing it will set you back, and make you think things aren't going as well as they should be. Sending positive thoughts your way, deb


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

Thank You Deb..that was good info.I have been talking to my daughter over in France today..she is my best friend and supporter. She has been though a lot of rough surgery as well.I told her my symptoms..fever spikes, can't eat, tired and listless, cant sleep, sort of breathless at times, and today I cleared my throat and there was some blood in the sputum...nice huh? Plus it all works to make the depression and anxiety worse. I am wondering if I might not have some kind of respiratory ill that is making me feel so out of sorts....certainly worse than on Thursday when I had a pretty good day...then that night was when I began all of this.I think I will call the colo-rectal stand by doctors again whether they like it or not, and go through the symptoms....I really dont wish to spend the next 48 hours feeling like this and maybe I should make a call on my local hospital ER to have them check me out...expensive but might be worth it....one thing that concerns me about that. My surgeon doesnt work out of my local hospital. He has an office partner that does, but he doesnt. So If they were to have to call him in what would happen? I really don't want much to do with the hosptial I had the surgery in..besides, its a long way away. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

Well, just finished talking to the on call doctor again...she was much nicer today, must have gotten some sleep. Anyway, she said that if it would calm my fears and all that I should feel free to go to the ER at the nearby hospital and let them take a look at me...CBC, chest Xray,urinalysis, one of those breath testers...just to see if I have anything going on like pneumonia or one of those nasties. My symtoms are pretty light for such things but they are still real and annoying. My fever has already gone up to 100f and its only 5:30...here we go again. I sure wish I could eat better..but its all I can do to get much of anything down the gullet....I can drink fairly easily, though I get full real fast. The doctor said it didnt sound like anything directly connected to the surgery but could well be something that I am susceptable to with a lowered immune and a few other factors....so as soon as the wife comes home...I guess we will go through the waiting game at the ER...and pray it doesnt take all night..and that they can find something easy to fix...I need a break.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I think it's good you're going to get checked out, Willie. Hope the ER wait wasn't too long. Please let us know how it went.Thinking of you,Stacey


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

Just got home after 7 hours in the ER...it was really aweful. Anyway...everything checked out okay..blook, white count, urine, chest xray, EKG...they were thinking blood clot on the lung. They wanted me to do a CAT Scan and I told them there was NO way I could handle drinking that contrast #### on the kinda stomache I had at present...and I was in no mood or state of mind or body to get sick. So they said, "forget it"...Anyway...I am fine I guess...need some sleep and to get back to eating and drinking regularly as soon as I can. I would really like to stay away from the medical folks for a while..I have had it.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Glad you are ok Willie.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

Perhaps my worst problem is over focusing. I have let this whole situation consume me...too much fear and too little faith....As much as it was good to know that my blood, WBC, and the rest were all good, the fevers will remain a mystery. I need to let it all go and just deal with the realities of healing after a major surgery...I will try to stop obsessing about my condition.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Does anyone have any tips or advice on ways to stimulate the appetite? I am having a devil of a time eating. I have lost so much weight, and I was not a large person anyway...I eat okay sometimes, never a whole lot mind you, but then I go through a day or so when I just can't eat...I have to force myself to eat and even to drink enough. No idea why this is...could be the anxiety..could be something else. My digestive system seems to be working well from all accounts.Any tips or advice would be warmly welcomed....willie


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Goodmorning Willie...What helped me to eat was just making me a sandwich cutting it in 4 pieces and leaving it on my plate and just taking little bites until it is gone...Even if it took hours...just a thought..Maybe just some soup broth and just drink it untill you get your strenght back...I saw your post that your daughter lives in France what part of France ? I just love it over there...I was able to visit France the last two years...Hope you are feeling better real soon..Any food you can get in you right now will help no matter how long it takes you to eat it...You will be on your feet before you know it..







It will take some time for your body to get back to normal...If you feel like you need professional help and cant afford it look in the phone book for the Mental Health Clinic in your area...They usually have free services or a very small fee they use on the money scale level..How far do you live from Atlanta Georgie ? I will be in Atlanta over the July 4th week..


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Thanks...good advice. My daughter lives just south of Paris in a small village named Tacoigniers.I live between Atlanta and Athens...out in the sticks. Yes, I am about to check into some psych help...again. I have been in and out of therapy for anxiety for many years...I was fine before the surgery though, so I am really only wanting to focus on what has happened most recently. I know they are gonna want to push some SSRI or some such stuff. I don't care for them at all. I am quite leary of the side effects and the withdrawl problems that are so prevelent with them..perhaps that is irrational fear, hard to say at this point if you know what I mean. I also do not want to take any type of benzodiazapine....like Xanax or the like. I take Buspar but it has yet to really kick in and help as far as I can tell. They sure make me feel sleepy though after I take em...they used to never do that...my system must have had to totally readjust to them all over again.I will try the sandwich thing today...maybe a grilled cheese or something cause my wife left me near nothing to eat in the house today....the funny thing is that is so much harder to eat when I have to find something on my own....thats neurotic....such is life at present.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

I did the sandwich thing today. Had a turkey sandwich that I gingerly ate in four squares like a little kid...drank some tea and and some chips...that was it. I guess it was better than nothing. This time of day, I start to feel a little shakey again, but of course am not really hungry.....I bought some vitamins today minus iron...will try to start them tonight...I don't like all the calcium carbonate they have in them but I will try to drink a lot of liquid with them so they wont mess with my kidney stones...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Crazy night..literally...couldnt eat much..cried alot, felt pretty miserable for the most part....fever back tonight...Everyone thinks I am inducing my fever by my excess level of stress and anxiety...I suppose that is possible.Wish I knew that it was normal to feel this bad three weeks after the surgery..I get mixed reviews from different sources. I hope you guys are not getting tired of me posting about this...but I have few others to feedback to...


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Willie,Don't be so hard on yourself. I think you're doing great considering what you've gone through the past few weeks. I just can't believe stress would cause a fever. I mean, I could see stress causing anxiety, loss of appetite, insomnia, etc., but a fever? Have you contacted your GI directly about the fever or your primary care physician? Try to hang in there and just take each day at a time. Don't worry about posting here. We're all wondering how you are and thinking of you. Hope tomorrow is better.Stacey


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Willie, I think I mentioned earlier on that feeling quite low and other psch symptoms are fairly common after surgery. It is in part a reaction to the meds you were given and the subsequent pain meds etc. It is also just the nature of the beast for some. Heck I was crying and had no idea why. It passed eventually. If you are worried about them asking you to take meds, why not ask them for a referral to a pychotherapist(one who does therapy) not a psychiatrist (who manages psche meds). It might be a great alternative to meds at this time for you.







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi willie:Hang in there! I haven't been reading this thread for the past few days, so aren't really up to date with what's happening with you, but wanted to say things will get better. If you are stressed out, and that's normal after surgery, maybe you can find someone to talk to a few times, as BQ mentioned.Don't worry about posting here! We're all here for each other.JeanG


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WillieHope your morning will be alittle better...The sandwich thing works..It dont matter how long it takes you to eat it as long as you do...







You can post here all you want and by now you should know there is alot of people out here that cares about you...I dont know for sure and I think I remember somewhere or some Doctor that told me stress was causing a low grade fever...It sounded very strange to me but I remember that being said to me one time...It might have been one of the many doctors I was running to at the time with IBS..but I dont think it was the witch doctor







When I was in France I was in southern France and the closest I got to Paris was a town call Rocadamour...It was beautiful...When I go to France my first stop is always Lourdes...I hope I get to move there one day..Take care and keep on taking those little bites of food..and keep posting here


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Well, I have gotten so bad that my wife is considering putting me away...no kidding. She just can't take the crying and the stress and the craziness anymore. I guess I may have popped my cork this time. So if I disappear all of a sudden you all know what happened. I had a fever again last night that topped out at 100.8..but avereraged about 99.6..lasted about 12 hours. I have found many references that show the anxiety (extreme) can indeed effect temperature control. I got so desperate that I was considering taking a little piece of Xanax, but I don't think you are supposed to do that while taking Buspar...which doesnt seem to be doing squat for me. Sometimes I wonder if it is not part of the problem....but I did take it before all this with no problems...who knows. I couldnt eat hardly at all last night...very upsetting and anxiety provoking when that happens. If you don't eat you will die...or they will cut you open and put a tube in you and feed you that way...nice..really normal and healthy. I manged to eat about 3/4 or my eggs and toast this morning, and drank a cup of coffee. It was hard but I managed to get it down. My anxiety goes up each time I know I have to eat....horrible huh? Also, my wife if pressuring me to have more tests done..aweful tests..I think it would be easier for her if I was just stuck in some hospital with tubes in me and being kept alive by all that artificial BS....but I don't blame her, I am fed up with me also....I best stop talking so negatively cause I am making myself feel worse as I type....Later on my friends, I hope....I have never prayed so much and felt so bad for so long...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

There might be alot of other medicines out there to help you...The xanax might help..If your Doctor gave them to you together maybe you can take it...I would call the Doctor now and see if he cannot give you something for anxiety and depression..and dont think twice about bothering them..There is medication out there so we dont have to suffer...Please hang in there and speak with your Doctor


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi Willie, I hadn't heard from you in a while and was dealing with my own problems, a bowel obstruction that finally passed, Thank you god! So I thought I would check into your thread and I must admit I am surprised by what I am reading from you. First off, let me reinterate, you have been thru a major surgery and you must expect that three or so weeks after you will not be feeling up to the stuff you used to do before surgery. And it takes quite a while before you will, anything that you do at this point will wear you out and you need way more rest than you did before surgery. Also, I remember and it seems you still do not want to take any pain meds stronger than Tylenol, Tylenol (even extra strength) was not meant to relieve pain from a major surgery as you have had, I am not at all surprised that you are feeling pains and are uncomfortable and having a rough time getting sleep. Your bowels are bruised and were cut you must expect to feel pains, you probably wouldn't even feel this stuff if you were taking adequate pain meds. Sleep deprivation alone will make your appetite sketchy and also affect your mental health, if you are feeling pain and discomfort you are not sleeping well enough, and sleeping time is healing time, so you are also not healing as well as you could be. Maybe try cutting the pain meds in half and see if you get some relief in the sleep, pain, appetite and mental health situation you currently find yourself in, if you don't get relief than stop taking them, but I can gaurantee you will feel better. As far as the fever goes, your body is trying to heal which would explain the low grade fever, because you are not getting enough food and sleep your body is working overtime to compensate and heal you up. I am telling you this from a position of experience Willie, I have had three major abdominal bowel surgeries, the first one I did not want to take the narcotic pain meds either for fear of getting addicted, I suffered terribly with all the same symptoms as you and it took a really long time to get better, I was off work for twelve weeks, this is a very long time. The next two surgeries I took the pain meds and I felt so much better, recovered much faster even having many more complications. And the other thing I learned is that you have to give yourself a break, don't think you have to be healing at any specific rate. If you are tired, sleep, no matter what time of day or night it is. You must get rest to heal, it is as simple as that. A couple tricks I learned for eating without an appetite, I would keep a box of Honey Nut Cherrios next to my chair, I would just take a handful right out of the box when I felt like it. Of course you could try any type of cereal you like. Also peanut butter and crackers is a good food to snack on, my appetite wasn't bigger than snacking for a long time, and peanut butter is good protein. I hope that you can get a handle on your pain and discomfort so that you can get some relief, it is all a vicious circle, but you really can feel better if you would just give the meds a chance. Please don't think that I am some kind of pill pusher, but I have been there and done that, that was the hardest time in all of these surgeries that I have had. I hate to see you go thru that when I know that you can feel much better from experience. Take care Willie (((((((Willie)))))))Sincerely,


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Thank you Donna and Melissa. I really feel alot like I have the flu....you know listless, weak, tired, no appetite, somewhat feverish, my back aches so much plus all the other aches and pains....when you add all the anxiety and stuff, it is really tough row to how. Melissa, I hear you and understand what you say. I am only taking Tylenol (500mg each) at night...I take two at bedtime and if I have fever when I wake up four or five hours later, I take two more. Last night I took a very small piece of Phenergan and it helped me to sleep, but has me feeling out of it today...even that little bit. I am having a hard time getting any dialog about anxiety and/or depression with my surgeon...I can only talk to the nurse...she is nice, but I dont think they think much of my situation. I told my wife yesterday in a weak moment that I wish I had just died on the table and saved all this pain for me and everyone else...I know that was horrible to say...but I am just about at my ropes end...and so is my wife. I must go and try to eat something..anything..


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WillieThat Phenegran will knock you out...maybe thats what you need...Just saying that in a kidding way..Your wife isnt getting tired of you ...Your system has been through a terrible shock..and it takes alot of time to repair itself...but the more you share about it and not keep it inside that will just be less for you to deal with...Have a wonderful evening and try all the little suggestions that people have given you about food...







Remember this will pass and you are not going to feel like this forever


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Update...I called my doctor's office let them know about the fevers return...they went nuts and said I had to come in at 10am in the morning...for some reason my anxiety has been much lower this afternoon (don't look a gift horse in the mouth). I have a feeling of resignation I guess about this all....I feel like I have the flu, or somekind of sinus infection or something...not really anything connected to the surgery...cause my colon is working right, I have no real nausea and I don't have any really bad or unexplained pain in my abdomen...but I do have headache, some congestion, my ears are kinda full sometimes, a little cough sometimes and a little blood in my nose. If this ends up being a sinus infection or something, I WILL be upset. Anyway, I can only imagine the unspeakably horrible things my surgeon has in store for me tomorrow...I can only go and see what transpires I guess. I am tired of being sick and I want some resolution here.Also, my sister convinced me today to blow off the psychologist of mine and stay with the full blown shrink cause I need to be on a better and stronger antidepresant and anti-anxiety agent than just Buspar. Evidently, her shrink explained that I have the perfect predisposition for cancer and all this anxiety and depression stuff is bound to get me again (cancer recurrence) if I don't get with something now to change the way I think and react to things...and for the first time in my life, I agree...so that will be step number two after seeing the surgeon tomorrow..I just hope he doesnt put me back in the hospital...that would be tragic.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Hey Willie,Listen to your sister!!!


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hey Willie, I am not familiar with Phenergan, what is this? If it helps you to sleep it can't be bad. The pain meds I was referring to is the narcotic pain meds (I believe you said percoset), I know that you are taking Tylenol ES, but that you choose to not take the pain meds the doc prescribed. I meant that you should try taking half the prescription of the percoset, ie, if they said 2 every 4 to 6 hours then take 1 every 4 to 6 hours, you will still get much more relief than with just the Tylenol ES. One thing I have learned about doc's, they don't give you pain meds unless they think you need it, if they felt Tylenol would be sufficient they would have prescribed that. Good luck with the doc's tomorrow, a sinus infection would certainly explain a low grade fever and the fact that you just had surgery would make you more susceptible to those type of infections because your resistance is low. Hope to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Thanks gang...lets hope there is a simple and "noninvasive" explanation for all of this...I have no clue as to why I have these little fevers. Could be something really simple...could be a result of my Gilbert's Syndrome, could be anything...but I just don't think its directly related to the surgery....my bowels are working great...and there are no GI symptoms that would implicate my gut. Sometimes it feels like a kidney thing, sometimes like a sinus thing, plus my teeth hurt too...anyway, I hope he doesnt over test me, I hate that.Yes, I will listen to my sister and seek out the big gun after I get this deal squared with the sickness. For some reason, most of the afternoon and all of the evening I have had much, much less anxiety..no idea why. It has been nice. I ate my dinner a bit better tonight as well. I hope to be back tomorrow and report as to what went on at the doctor's office...Im trying not to get too nervous about it.Oh, and Phenergan (Promethazine hcl) is a anti-nausea drug that is also am antihistamine and also induces sleep like youve never seen...it will string you out the next day like crazy if you are not careful though. I rely on it for nausea and a few other applications including insomnia.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Willie,So glad you're feeling a little better and eating was a little easier tonight. I have Gilbert's syndrome, too, and many doctors have told me that it's a benign condition, really just elevated bilirubin for no reason. They all say it produces no symptoms, so I doubt the fever could be from that.Glad you're going to the dr. Have a good night,Stacey


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Glad you are feeling better...Hold the Doctor hostage to make sure he listens to you...







You said you dont know why you feel better..probably because you know people cares and you are following directions now..and have been sharing with others whats going on...







You sound like you are on a positive track...I tried to take the buspar one time and had to stop because of the way it was making me feel...Plenty of good medicine out there to help you get through this


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

4WillieCHow did it go?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for those replies friends. Well, the doctor visit was somewhat noneventful, and that is a good thing. I was all worked up and semi-prepared for a big medical workup...didnt happen.I went in, laid on the table, Doctor came in examined my belly, took my steristrips off, felt all around my belly, checked my rear hatch for "plumbing" as he called it..and we talked about what had been going on. He said my incision looked excellent, my belly felt excellent, and that I was doing fine. I asked him about the fevers, he said that fevers of under 102 are to be expected in surgeries as serious as mine...he said I may not begin feeling totally par for six to eight weeks. He said to keep on eating whatever I wanted to (right), and keep walking and don't lift over 10 lbs. He said he didnt see anything based on his exam and my discussions that wasnt within the pervue of normal expectations..especially when you add into it the huge psychological factors that I brought to the game.So I guess that I am left with a feeling of "well, this is what I have to deal with until it decides to stop" kinda of a thing. Just keep taking one day at a time, and trying to keep myself as comfortable as possible, eat what I can when I can, drink as much liquids as I can, and get busy with the psychiatric intervention.Thats pretty much it folks...one thing worth mentioning though...I do have blood in my nose, a runny nose, my ears are kinda full feeling and hurt a little during the night, plus a tad of cough here and there...the wife says, maybe you have a touch of a bug on top of everything else..cause the surgeon is NOT gonna check you ears, nose, throat.etc...not his thing. I may look into it...or maybe just take some echinacea and see if it improves, thats what I do when I am not recuperating from surgery....


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Evidently, everyone is NOT real patient with such a major job of recuperating as I am involved in...this is an excerpt from a post I just received on one of my own bulletin Boards, check this out..."Okay willie, I think you can get off the "I'm so sick" kick now. You had a problem, it was repaired, and you're recovering as well as expected. We all sent prayers, Mojo, emphathy, sympathy, called, sent gifts, ad nausium.I think it's about time you get of your ass, quit your whining and get back to the 'real' world. You only have so much time allocated on this earth, how you use it is up to you."Nice huh...and this is from a guy who was once a good friend...no wonder his wife stays so active, she can't stand to hang around him. He doesnt deal well with illness, physical or mental very well....Anyway...just thought I would pass this little tidbit along as a reminder of how others seem to lose patience with us that are in long term recovery situations....they just don't get it I guess.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I bet he wouldnt say that if he had IBS


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

I heard that...


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

I would say he's not a real friend anyway. Friendship sometimes means understanding. I wouldn't wish IBS on anyone, but sometimes it would be nice to see others walk in your shoes for just one BAD day. Good luck, 4williec, and don't hesitate to vent on this board. It sometimes helps just to know others are out there caring and listening.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

It helps indeed Crystal...and you are quite right about this guy. He is fine for the short run, but then he got tired of me not being the old willie and couldnt handle it...sorry, this is the best I can do at present....


----------



## honeybee (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi Willie, I am happy to hear everything is ok, but to be honest that is exactly what I expected to hear. As I said before I have been thru this same surgery three times now and all within 8 months time (May, Sept & Dec of '01), I have had everything that you mentioned and it was always ok according to the doc. I know that sometimes no matter what someone else tells you about their own experiences unless you hear it from the doc it is hard to believe that what you are feeling is really ok and that someone else has really felt that too. As many of us that have been thru this have expressed, it just takes time and you are going to feel like #### for a while. Like you said 'it is what you have to deal with right now'. But I promise you it will get better, just slowly, really slowly. Hang in there and take it easy! Do what ever it takes to be comfy.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Willie,Sorry you've been having such a rough time. I'm glad the doc said you are doing okay. I hope you told him of your trouble sleeping and lack of appetite, as well. If you are predisposed to depression (and it sounds to me like you are sufferring from depression after everything you've been through) you know that altered sleeping patterns and lack of appetite are signs.I really, really hope that you are not getting a sinus cold. It would explain the general malaise, though. I've been down and out since Saturday with one and it's the worst I've ever had. Of course, this happens the week I've taken vacation from work!







And, yes...my teeth even hurt! Slight fever, no appetite, sore throat....all I've eaten for the last four days is soup, and that's only because I know I need the fluids. I hope you aren't getting anything like this.Could it be that your wife is feeling helpless and rather than telling you this she is saying nothing? If she is not the nurturing type, she may not know exactly how to deal with your recovery. Was it explained to her that it will take several weeks for you to be back to some kind of normal Willie? Or was she expecting you to have surgery, and when you came home you would be good as new? I'm sure you have tried to explain this to her, but perhaps if she heard it from a doctor it might seem more legitimate?Anyway, hang in there. Keep trying to eat small meals. You need your strength to heal.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Good morning all....I have elevated anxiety this morning for some reason. I think its because I have read so many horrible stories about people having intestinal blockages and these aweful complications and stuff after their surgeries....I go for a day without have a bowel movement and suddenly I think I have a blockage too...or this or that....the kind of thing you think when anxiety is high and easily agitated.I also have a bit of a sinus infection it would seem..my left eye is hurting, blood in my left nostril and fullness in the ears, post nasl drip, some cough....so that doesnt help me to feel on top of the world either....So maybe I need to stop reading so much stuff...my doctor did a great job on me, it appears all is well inside, I pass gas well (inspite of the aweful, hideous odor) and normally, I go potty once or twice a day, though normally, it is NOT unusual for me to go a day or two or even three without a bowel movement....I need more reassurance I guess, and less horror stories.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Willie, For what it is worth, I think you are doing great! Hope that you can make the best of today. It is so hard to be a patient patient. And I think you are doing fine. This is major surgery and will take a good long time to recover from, on all levels. Just keep your chin up and think positive. Why don't you head to the library and get something all engrossing to read. You know a delicious mystery or a tingling suspense novel. Or a book you have been meaning to read but just haven't had time. You must admit this would make better reading.














BQ


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

BQ..maybe anything would be better than ruminating about all this pain and loathing. I guess there is a point when you can become too closely connected to yourself and your condition, when in reality, there is nothing to do but wait.I hope to have a BM soon, that would ease my mind a bit...but if I dont, I always have my trusty suppositories to keep things moving without too much internal trauma.







I am taking it one hour to the next and trying to not let my anxiety take off with me...it can and does do that at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

I decided to slow down the updates as I was just too consumed with myself there for a while...had some really bad days mainly from anxiety...but yesterday and especially today were much better..felt far better today than I have so far.Ate a bit easier and the anxiety was quite under control...no depression...the gut is doing well...Thats about it folks...lets just pray that the positive trend continues...Thanks..willie


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Glad to hear it, Willie. Crossing my fingers it will continue!Stacey


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

Thank you...I just sort of listen for my natural cues now...try to stay quiet and calm and let God lead the way. Seems to work....I hope it leads to a whole new way of processing stress and daily life. Filter out the noise, do what you can, and dismiss what you can't do anything about...and trust that God is in control...I sure made a mess of things when I was in control...


----------



## Darlene D (Feb 11, 2000)

Hi Willie,I've been reading your updates, and I am glad to hear that you are feeling better.







I will keep you in my prayers each day.







Darlene


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

Hi Darlene D...good to hear from you...Yes, I am doing better now. Healing well from the surgery, and getting more of a handle on the emotional aspects....all in all, doing much better.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2002)

Oh joy...tonight I was actually hungry...I really enjoyed my dinner...and the food and the mear fact of actually enjoying food again was wonderful...I will try to never take that for granted again. There are so many wonderful things in life that are so very simple really...like enjoying food, and not having pain, and not feeling "mental"....Day by day, I am getting better...Im on a roll. Let's keep it going







....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

Today marks 4 weeks since the surgery....one month. Other than having to deal with the anxiety of my dear wife leaving tonight for France, I am doing well. Even with that factor considered, I am coping and functioning far better....ALL systems appear to be working properly...and its mainly a matter of keeping a proper perspective and thus, a positive attitude going all the time..even when you have a concern about something, I have to really keep it on the "what is real versus what is hysteria and heresay". This helps to keep things cool.Anyway...just an update for those of you wonderful folks that have been following my progress through this rough time...Thanks ever so much...willie


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Willie, it's great to hear you're doing better!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Many thanks Sherlock...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WillieYou sound like you are doing so much better







that's great







I sure wish I was on my way to France like your wife is...I love it there and hope to move to Southern France on the Riviera one day...First I need to win the Lottery


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Willie, You are half way to "feelin' par" and the worst is behind you! Congrats!BQ


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Yep....I am for the most part doing pretty well...really some nasty anxiety tugs today with the wife leaving and all...I just got back from the airport..and things are sure quiet here at home..she is off and well on her way now. She will be gone for 9 days...so I have to toughen up a bit and deal with things as she would want me to if she were here. The physical stuff is really doing well...just some minor stuff going on really..plus keeping the anxiety under wraps and in control...I wish I had gone with her now....I hate being alone anymore....I used to like it, but now...no way. This stinks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ah Willie, You two must be best buds still and I gotta tell ya, that is so refreshing.














Hey, e-mail her alot







.Get out to the library, the hardware store to mosey around. (I know how you guys like to do that







) Or ya could win loads of points if ya write her a love letter everyday....







By the time she comes back, you will only have a week or so of feeling not like your old self! Make some plans!







BQ


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Thanks BQ...yeah we have been married for 34 years in June...I am feeling fine today..got a call this morning that she had arrived safe and sound and was being shown around the grounds by my Grandson and was about to take a little "jet lag" nap...so this phase is closed, and I just need to take care of myself for a while now..doing fine so far.I will stay busy...I need to figure a way to do some work so I can make a little money while she is away and not working...


----------

